# Windows vs Linux vs BSD's vs Solaris vs Other OS'es



## gary4gar (Oct 6, 2006)

linux is the most stable os even from windows thats why even space launch programs computers run on linux b'cos they can't afford a reboot & BSOD. most of ur web sites are hosted on linux webservers as it is most secure & there are'nt any virus,spywares & malwares and other stuff

i think u never looked closely what linux is??
read this *desktoplinux.com/articles/AT4506188569.html


----------



## JGuru (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: A Vista kill switch would be good for Linux?????????*

Microsoft is the leader in giving stability?? Introduce two good viruses in Windows.
 Let's see how stable is Windows!!! Windows is more unstable than any other O.S
 in the world. Microsoft is the leader, just by marketing Windows O.S aggressively!!!!
 That's all. It has nothing to do with stability!!! Have you worked with Solaris? Linux
 is more stable than Windows.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: A Vista kill switch would be good for Linux?????????*

Windows and stability ... they dont match do they?


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: A Vista kill switch would be good for Linux?????????*



			
				JGuru said:
			
		

> Microsoft is the leader in giving stability?? Introduce two good viruses in Windows.
> Let's see how stable is Windows!!! Windows is more unstable than any other O.S
> in the world. Microsoft is the leader, just by marketing Windows O.S aggressively!!!!
> That's all. It has nothing to do with stability!!! Have you worked with Solaris? Linux
> is more stable than Windows.



It is the most used that's why its the prime target of malware programmers, if I want to infect computers the obvious choice will be windows os computers. Vulnerabilities can be found in every software written , the popular one gets attacked . If 1 out of 100 persons is using Solaris, i wont care abt the 1 person and try to infect the computer of other 99.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: A Vista kill switch would be good for Linux?????????*

Linux users

Assuming u know how to work on Windows which has the easiest UI & rock stable if u use proper drivers, stable applications (non Beta i mean)...tell me, when was the last time U saw Windows XP SP2 crashing

what are u comparing Linux of 2006 to, Windows 98?


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: A Vista kill switch would be good for Linux?????????*

ya,
XP was like hell before Sp2 , surfing without getting OS infected was not a choice, but after sp2+regular updates  , its taken care of . Still there are regular virus threats which will never change, all i have to do is keep my os updated with latest MS patches . I dont even use any Antivirus. 




			
				ankitsagwekar said:
			
		

> There seems to be a lot of talk about a potential kill switch in Windows Vista, but that would be very good news for Linux and open source adoption in most of the world and perhaps even college campuses. The tighter the anti-piracy controls on Microsoft software is, the wider the adoption of Linux



Totally Agreed, but its windows ppl will find a way around to use it like they have always done. Microsoft's ony way to fight piracy in 'non Us+poor' countries to sell the OS at a price a Middile class person can afford. If the antipiracy feature really works for MS then its linux for India.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: A Vista kill switch would be good for Linux?????????*

nah, there are always cheaper way to buy legal Windows, such as OEM, or student license etc

& tarey, u r right.....it's Windows, the easiest OS out there, u don't need to download 400 MB of stuff, dependencies, codec etc, just so it works, u pay for it, it's already there

even with Paid Linux distros u don't get

1) Codec, well I don't know much maybe u do

2) Proper IM clients - Voice chat on GAIM, yeah right...it's a great
 experience, what about webcam , it just doesn't work

3) There are no drivers for your hardware, well...it's not the fault of Linux & it's low market share & non-standard drivers because of which one driver for one distro doesn't work with other distro...it's the fault of Hardware manufacturer, cos they are not open sourcing their drivers, for which they spend millions to innovate & make algorithms etc, so that hardware works efficiently

Linux will always be a geek OS, unless the Creation of Linux distributions UI is given to designers instead of Coders, seriously, coders can't design, they give really nice apps but forget to give a good UI for it

I recently tried ubuntu in Vmware on my PC, & even to install gwget, a download manager I went to synaptic, searched, & it found nothing....I tried downloading & I was given the source code....I m a user, what m I supposed to do with the source code, can I have a package plz...no wait, I can't, cos .deb package won't work with any other distro...so I must compile from source code, that’s the easiest distribution method

I just can't believe, how can Linux users stay happy when they miss out so much using Linux. But again, it's not their fault; it's the fault of the companies.

Linux is & always will be a minority OS, & even with tough anti-piracy measures, Windows Vista will be cracked too, i hate MS for so high prices, but like i said, there are always other ways to get it legally


----------



## blackpearl (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: A Vista kill switch would be good for Linux?????????*

I agree with gxgaurav, Linux is a hell to use. The biggest problem for linux is most things don't work out of the box and very few s/w and alternatives. Most linux users will say "use apt-get or synaptic and you can install all you need". Well, not everybody has a fast net connection. And all package installation like RPM are a big joke. To install a 100KB program, you have to download some 10MB of dependencies. Inspite of all these, linux fanatics swear that linux is the easiest OS around(???)

The 2nd problem is lack of softwares. Yes, there are applications to play mp3 and video, word processing suits, image editing tools etc but you don't have much choice do you? If you don't like Gimp you have no alternative. If you hate open office you are doomed. I cannot imagine being stuck to the same old applications and having no choice at all. People who proudly say that "I use linux, why do I need Windows?", don't know what they are missing. 

And its better if we not discuss about security and stability issues. Almost 90% of the servers that get hacked every month throighout the world runs Linux. Go to any security website like secunia.com and you will find tons of vulnerabilities for linux and open source s/w. And I don't remember when my Windows XP+SP2 crashed last time.


----------



## drsethi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: A Vista kill switch would be good for Linux?????????*

Windows xp and vista are easy to install, use, rarely crash.Many top class programs are available like MS Office, Adobe Photoshop. Very good collection of games which children like.
Linux also installs easier than before but still has problems like Non Open Source Software, dependencies, Installing programs is difficult. There are bugs in free open source(beta) versions of Linux.
I agree that with tough antipiracy measures of Microsoft many will shift to Linux.
Also hope that Linux will be more easier and there are more and more quality programs and games will be avalable.


----------



## iMav (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: A Vista kill switch would be good for Linux?????????*

the thing linux is for the geekies .... i mean i cannot give my dad a linux pachine or see my cousins using linux ..... if u wanna do something on linux u gotta find drivers and all u dont get everything ready .... MS is good ..... all linux users i think u guys shudnt be mac supporters either .... are u????


----------



## mediator (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: A Vista kill switch would be good for Linux?????????*

Hey I agree XP+SP2+autopatcher is a lot stabler than before, but still its no match for Linux!  OK , u wanna say that because of Windows popularity its the primary target of Virus writers. But what about the BSODs??
Even the Viruses for Linux wont affect it coz they need the execution priviledges and scripts that need to be executed manually unlike the windows where the viruses keep dropping via various sources and affecting the OS without any users knowledge.

For the time wasted on codecs and dependencies, its not match for the time wasted on installing drivers,winzip,winrar,winamp,autopatcher,,,,,,,etc on windows before actually using windows! JUst tell me onething how much time it takes u before u actually start using a fully loaded,autopatched,service patched,secured,protected windows so that u can use it for next 1 yr without hesitation and reliably???? Compare that time with Linux installation and installing xine,xmms etc. To tell u, it takes more than 15 hrs for me to completely install windows means all the necessary softwares and protection too. Compare it too Linux. It takes less than 5 hrs to me to get a completely loaded *nix box! If u have any notions that I might be installing a hell lotta softwares on windows, then let me make it clear that I install much more softwares on Linux instead windows! I do all my programming,picture editing(GIMP) etc on Linux.

As for the driver problems, they are being developed much faster than before! A kernel gets developed every 3-4 months or less. A new distro is put on net very 6 months or less! Can u compare such development with windows which takes 3-4 yrs for every next release?? Just compare the Linux 4 yrs ago and compare the linux now! The difference between linux 4 yrs ago is much greater than windows 4 yrs ago! The only thing I guess improved in Vista is stability and graphics. But still that stability is no match for stability of Linux 4 yrs ago!

One thing more u dont have to waste time on Linux after installing it and installing the needed softwares and codecs! But in windows a single BsoD may take u to formatting stage. U need to maintain windows a lot. Install the latest firewall,spyware definitions and  virus definitions.

As for those who think dependencies for small program and installing is a heck of their time, they dont actually realise the subsequent and long lasting comfort after that small amount of pain! Its far better than the paid softwares on Windows which soon become obsolete and then new versions are available which u have to download and install again! Whereas in Linux just issue the command apt-get or yum and u get updated program in no time!

Neways for the ease of use, I suare I find Linux far more easy than Windows. In windows first u wait for that stupid winxp loading screen to get past. In that much time the Linux even loads up and is ready to use. When u wanna watch some movie u open Media player and wait for it! Half the time it displays error messeges and shuts down itself. The time for opening for the comparable xine is much less. Just click and watch the movie in no time!

Those who think their family memnbers wont be able to use *nix, Jus tell me honestly onething, Who helps them in getting their problems solved? Who takes care of the system to keep it virus,trojan spyware,malware,adware free?? If the family members are that smart enough then they wont be having any trouble in switching to Linux either! Its only a matter of a week to get urself adapted to Linux. The new distros are giving u the ease comparable to Xp! U have a lotta customization and various kinds of X-windows etc. Its just u who think ur family members wont be able to use Linux. IF they can take care of whole OS, solve all window related problems by themselves instead taking ur help, then I suare they'll opt for Linux themselves!!

As for voice chats we have skype dont we?? Most Europeans countries have more Linux distros at home than XP and number of Linux users much greater than Indian Linux users. They all communicate via voice chats! Now what softwares they are using, that I really donno coz I have no interest in voice chats! But in news and various sources the video conferencing and voice chat etc being held on Linux Pcs looked cool enough to me!

One more difference is: In windows u keep formatting after every Virus attack or BSOD and kep banging ur head on the table with black,dark circled eyes, whereas in Linux u keep on formatting as to find out which next Linux distro is more thrilling with a new excited look in ur eyes! Just tell me when was the last time ur windows crashed ?? Just tell me honestly how much time u spend formatting windows and maintaining it in 1 yr?? And how time have u ever spent in maintaining Linux....... Never??

Recently my Xp got corrupt! Mah Mom had some important documents that she wanna take with her in a CD. I told her "Xp's corrupt". She said "Xp on its knees again??". I said "yeah". She got tense and just asked one thing "Is it possible  to  retrieve them back?". I happily said "Ofcors", fired up fedora and made a CD for her. I cant tell u how happy she was! And asked me whats the name of this Windows. I told her its not WIndows, its a Linux distro, a far superior OS. SHe had no idea what I was talking about, but since that day she seems quite carefree about her documents!  

So u see u really cant compare a BSOD box with a *nix box! One area I admit Linux will need time in is the area of Gaming! But stability and Windows?? Yea the terms are still like 2 repelling faces of a magnet!!


----------



## iMav (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: A Vista kill switch would be good for Linux?????????*

well taking into constderations the stupidity of the european union restricting everything in windows .... i wud giv billy g the benefit of doubt .... 

ps: this thread is getting a linux vs windows .... mods move this to fight club


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: A Vista kill switch would be good for Linux?????????*

My Windows XP Box is using XP + SP2, no autopatcher, not all of my drivers are WHQL, even still no BSOD here, like I said before, if u know how to use Windows u won't get problems

I don't care for security, cos I got common sense, like I do not open mails from unknown sources etc, there is just one flaw in computing today...the user itself

After Windows XP SP2 released, there are hardly a few virus which work on their own, that too...after the user opens a file, or opens a mail. Again, it's the users fault.....u can't blame windows for it

U say 15 mins to install Linux, really, well ubuntu took here 1 hr to install....I wonder how, or u must be comparing the linspire time, which installs nothing but the core

Why are u comparing Linux kernel & drivers, they are different, I was talking about drivers not kernel development. & by the way, who told u that developing a kernel = developing an OS, the kernel is just the core...get your facts right, Windows is much more then just the core, it took a long time to develop Vista, because of a completely re-written Graphics stack, DirectX 10, WinFX (.net 3.0)...r u forgetting something

Yeah, we need to maintain windows, but who said we need to do it our self, just leave auto update on, that’s the easiest way.




> As for those who think dependencies for small program and installing is a heck of their time, they don’t actually realize the subsequent and long lasting comfort after that small amount of pain! It’s far better than the paid software on Windows which soon become obsolete and then new versions are available which u have to download and install again! Whereas in Linux just issue the command apt-get or yum and u get updated program in no time!


 
So, u also saying that the software development rate on Windows is faster then Linux, well it certainly is indeed, & about reinstall it again...well when was the last time any Windows user needed to so it, just install new app over the old one, it auto configures, even Photoshop works like that. & again like i said before, why command, why can't just some button or icon

Stupid loading screen, that’s the Login screen, don't tell me u don't have it in Linux even for a single user system. No one needs to open media player if they don't want to, just double click on the file & I it plays....I think u r just tooo used to the old way of using an OS


----------



## n2casey (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: A Vista kill switch would be good for Linux?????????*

Well, a long argue can b there..............

Acc. to me, windows isn't stable & reliable. I have Win98 & WinXP SP2. Just 2-3 days before my system got infected with two viruses, Win32 Pinfi & W32 Jeefo. I have NAV, Lavasoft Adaware, Spybot Search n destroy and Trojan Horse Remover installed on my system. That time I scanned my system & tried to disinfect it anyhow but the result after spenting 8 hrs. for disinfection was........

I installed a fresh copy of both windows after formatting my HDD. So what can b concluded, is simple to understand.

One of my friends is using Linux for last 7 months & he didn't found any prob yet. I have some work which can b accomplished on Windows platform only so I can't install Linux at present otherwise I will go for a Linux installation.



> Originally posted by *tarey_g*
> 
> ....... If 1 out of 100 persons is using Solaris, i wont care abt the 1 person and try to infect the computer of other 99.



If 99 users r for Win & 1 for Linux so viruses will b coded for Win, then it is much better to bcome the 1 Linux user than to wasting ur time for scanning viruses.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: A Vista kill switch would be good for Linux?????????*

pinfi & jeefo...lolzz, i get them in pirated VCDs usually & NAV doesn't even let them run....u don't know how to use a AV application i think, there was no need to format it...i think u were just desprate to work on it

Even we have to read half of google to work on linux, u talking about stability...i can't even mount my FAT32 or NTFS drives in linux like that, i have to edit the fstab file, manually...tell me why should i do this, can't i just right click on the drive & select to mount & select to automount it on boot, or is it a linux feature not to mount partitions

this is just going like Win vs lin threads, on which i can give a 10000 valid point, but i will never get valid reply defending linux, just same old repeatation that Windows is bad


i quit posting in this thread, i got better things to do


----------



## n2casey (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: A Vista kill switch would be good for Linux?????????*

@ gxsaurav



> Originally posted by *gxsaurav*
> 
> pinfi & jeefo...lolzz, i get them in pirated VCDs usually.....



I m not interested in watching VCDs (whether pirated or not) but u r as u have told.



> Originally posted by *gxsaurav*
> 
> ....U don't know how to use a AV application i think, there was no need to format it...i think u were just desprate to work on it



If using an AV is dependent on any speciality (which I don't have, acc. to U) then how can U say that, windows is better?


----------



## mediator (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: A Vista kill switch would be good for Linux?????????*



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> My Windows XP Box is using XP + SP2, no autopatcher, not all of my drivers are WHQL, even still no BSOD here, like I said before, if u know how to use Windows u won't get problems
> 
> I don't care for security, cos I got common sense, like I do not open mails from unknown sources etc, there is just one flaw in computing today...the user itself


How many users do u think are like u?? And from these statements of urs it seems u r too paranoid that u dont open emails from unknown sources and dont surf freely and without any tension on ur mind. Dont u?? So u see u urself saying indirectly how unsafe Windows is! Even unknown sources and emails are sometimes sent by close ones and known people!
Neways No offence, but I have many friends like u who say to use common sense and still get viruses and formattings!



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> After Windows XP SP2 released, there are hardly a few virus which work on their own, that too...after the user opens a file, or opens a mail. Again, it's the users fault.....u can't blame windows for it


I just didnt mention Virus alone, did I?? What about spywares,malwares,adwares,trojans that bring ur windows to its knees and make it terribly slow?? I'm sure if u r a good system maintainer then u wont disagree with number of these trojans etc found in weekly scans! 

For a person like u who uses a personal PC, it might be different sotory that u get less number of trojans,spywares etc. But for a person like me whose PC is used by so many people in a day, its a nightmare! Believe me. TEll me what wud u prefer as OS if ur system be used by many people and u are the system maintainer. WIndows or Linux?? and if the things arent exactly as u wish and all the users have administrative rights?? 



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> U say 15 mins to install Linux, really, well ubuntu took here 1 hr to install....I wonder how, or u must be comparing the linspire time, which installs nothing but the core


When did I say 15 minutes?? Please learn to quote! Yes the figure 15 is there but its in hrs not minutes and for Windows i.e more than 15 hrs to completely install windows! Well bro did I ever said Ubuntu specifically?? It might get installed in 1 hr on ur system. Neways I have fedora 5, a 5 cd pack, which got installed in less than 40 minutes and the rest of the softwares like Xine,xmms,dependencies etc whateva u can think of, another 4 hrs!



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Why are u comparing Linux kernel & drivers, they are different, I was talking about drivers not kernel development. & by the way, who told u that developing a kernel = developing an OS, the kernel is just the core...get your facts right, Windows is much more then just the core, it took a long time to develop Vista, because of a completely re-written Graphics stack, DirectX 10, WinFX (.net 3.0)...r u forgetting something


When did I even say that bro?????? Why are u getting ur notions like that???? WHen did I say "developing a kernel = developing an OS" ???? Thats I tell u to quote coz if u dont u get ur notions like u r doing now! Please read again what I said. I also wrote something like less than 6 months for a new linux distro to deploy! Neways now that u started talking about kernel "Do u know Linux kernel is monolithic and windows is microkernel"?? Though now the windows kernel is graduating and is coming out of shadows of being called microkernel!!



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Yeah, we need to maintain windows, but who said we need to do it our self, just leave auto update on, that’s the easiest way.


I hope u know How many autoupdates for various softwares exist on windows and how much they irritate u if u dont have them setted on manual mode! How much do u update them?? Yea u dont have to do it urself, who even expects that?? BUt you have to maintain windows to a great extent just to see it working fine, dont u agree? 
Neways u say u dont use autopatcher, but autoupdate is just another name of autopatcher.They have the same functionality. Dont u agree? But Autopatcher is much easier and faster!



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> So, u also saying that the software development rate on Windows is faster then Linux, well it certainly is indeed, & about reinstall it again...well when was the last time any Windows user needed to so it, just install new app over the old one, it auto configures, even Photoshop works like that. & again like i said before, why command, why can't just some button or icon


When did I say that about software development rate about WIndows?? Why r u geting ur notions like that buddy?? Indeed the windows softwares become obsolete soon. But the most new ones dont have any new features either except for some exploit fixes etc. If u consider the case with Linux, u'll get new updated programs more frequently than windows. But I guess u cant understand the point that installing the programs is much faster and easier in Linux with yum and apt-get and that too FREE programs!



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Stupid loading screen, that’s the Login screen, don't tell me u don't have it in Linux even for a single user system. No one needs to open media player if they don't want to, just double click on the file & I it plays....I think u r just tooo used to the old way of using an OS


No I dont have the loading screen in Linux where it says loading loading loading for half a minute or more. U misunderstood again, I dunno why! Can u tell me where is it in Linux?? I have fedora 5. PLease tell me where?? MAh *nix box even loads up fully in the time interval taken from entering the login screen of Xp to loading of all the programs!  

Dude I'm sure now u must be the only user on ur PC. Try to have many people in ur PC and then tell if still u can talk about XP like u did! To tell u, mah Xp has been running smoothly since 1.6 yrs because of extra ordinary care I take for mah PC with so many users. Recently It got corrupt but thank god I restarted the system restore service before that! So u see to keep Xp running fine u really have to get paranoid and give extra care so that it runs fine even in ur absence when someone else is using it!

And for god sake, please dont see the matter just from ur eyes alone. See the matter from the eyes of casual users,naive users,administrators etc where many people are working on one PC where everyone is free to do whatever he likes and can open any site.


----------



## mehulved (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: A Vista kill switch would be good for Linux?????????*



			
				ravi_pintu2001@yahoo.com said:
			
		

> And we cannot ignore from the fact that microsoft are leader in giving stability.


Have you ever remotely heard of BSD's?
They are known to be the leaders in stability and windows comes somewhere at the tailend.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: A Vista kill switch would be good for Linux?????????*

I am running GNU/Linux Debian for past 2 years wihtout any prblem whatsoever.now where is windows coming near to it?do u know that Linux dont need defragmenting filesystem?i know i can quote umpteen plus points of BSD's and Linux for that matter.infact my state(KERALA) shifted from M$ OS's to GNU/Linux based on debian named "it@school".


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: A Vista kill switch would be good for Linux?????????*

one thing all will agree:-

*Linux Users percentage is growing day by day!
even hardcore windows users gave it  a try atleast once*


----------



## mehulved (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: A Vista kill switch would be good for Linux?????????*



			
				blackpearl said:
			
		

> People who proudly say that "I use linux, why do I need Windows?", don't know what they are missing.


Yeah man I am really missing those viruses, crashed applications. Wasting of my time and resources running anti-virus, anti-spyware and anti-what not. I also miss being on constant guard to see if the site I am visiting doesn't have malware, the viruses in my mailbox don't auto-execute. I also miss those frustrating days when you had no clue how to troubleshoot if windows doesn't detect my hardware. And I miss those dreaded days of using IE.


			
				blackpearl said:
			
		

> And its better if we not discuss about security and stability issues. Almost 90% of the servers that get hacked every month throighout the world runs Linux. Go to any security website like secunia.com and you will find tons of vulnerabilities for linux and open source s/w.


If so then why do more websites with mission critical performance choose Open Source OS'es over Windows? Your analogy is too flawed.


			
				blackpearl said:
			
		

> And I don't remember when my Windows XP+SP2 crashed last time.


When your hero gxsaurav installed some IE7's RC on his XP SP2 and it came to such a point where OS was unrecoverable. He was asking for help in middle of the night on how to recover his data using *Ubuntu GNU/Linux Live CD*. But, he was stuck cos MS doesn't allow linux to bundle the proprietory ntfs drivers, so he couldn't write on his ntfs partition. And besides I saw BSOD on 4 computers in a nearby cyber cafe some 2-3 months back. They were running XP-SP2.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: A Vista kill switch would be good for Linux?????????*



			
				tech_your_future said:
			
		

> 1> Yeah man I am really missing those viruses, crashed applications.
> 
> 2> Wasting of my time and resources running anti-virus, anti-spyware and anti-what not.
> 
> ...



I dont want to take part in this MS vs Linux, but i have following to say(my experience only).

1> I seriously dont remember when my OS crashed last time , i have even forgot how the BSOD looks like(its blue, i remember that). 

2> As a gamer dont use any AV program/Anti spyware or anti what not to eat up the memory.Computer is totally clean and stable. I used to install AV and perform virus chk monthly in old days , don't even do that anymore.

3> I surf web freely and visit all sorts(including the ones which i was earlier afraid to visit from a windows pc) of sites . the sites with possible malwares . unless until some one is a big idiot to hit ok to install something god knows what it is(happens in cyber cafes). Nothing gets installed without my notice (may be i am lucky from past 1.5 years). 

4> 98?

5> IE7 works perfect , you can use Firefox too .

adding to this , i am the only person in the whole family who can/does work on linux. Others feel comfortable with windows. They are currently enjoying Vista RC1. 
I love working on windows and have no reason to hate it or linux either.


----------



## mediator (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: A Vista kill switch would be good for Linux?????????*

^^How many people in ur family use windows? And how many of them use it completely like using all sort of softwares like entertainment ones,office ones,programming ones,gaming ones and video editing ones??
If ur family members only work on MS office, then ofcors u have no reason to worry! But consider the case where all ur family members have administrative priviledges and can install any software they like without ur permission and visit any site! Do u think the face of windows will remain the same?
Ofcors on a PC, I can too survive without any anti-virus! But tell me how many tweaking softwares u use or used after completely installing windows?? How many startup programs u encounter after installing new softwares? Havent u ever used any software to remove teh startup entries? DOnt u use firewall to monitor the activities of the softwares and save bandwidth?
If u neither use firewall nor use any antispyware etc than its hard for me to believe u that ur system is still free of adwares,malwares etc and number of startup entries still the same as before when u first installed a software!

Linux means complete freedom from any sorta tension. Visit any site without any hindrance carefreely etc. U cant have the same for windows. Do u?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: A Vista kill switch would be good for Linux?????????*



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> nah, there are always cheaper way to buy legal Windows, such as OEM, or student license etc
> 
> & tarey, u r right.....it's Windows, the easiest OS out there, u don't need to download 400 MB of stuff, dependencies, codec etc, just so it works, u pay for it, it's already there
> 
> ...



well i agree . linux is not the perfect choice for desktop use but it is a good choice for specialised uses , servers , schools, etc . for desktop use , surfing , mail , etc r ok but you can't go further . i twanted a good bittorrent client on ubuntu and i couldn't find any , azureus always crashed on my machine , even the one installed from ubuntu's repository didn't work correctly , plus there r many other minor glitches which need to be taken care of .



			
				tarey_g said:
			
		

> I dont want to take part in this MS vs Linux, but i have following to say(my experience only).
> 
> 1> I seriously dont remember when my OS crashed last time , i have even forgot how the BSOD looks like(its blue, i remember that).
> 
> ...



same here , i haven't installed any AV , n i use firefox , if you just don't install any software or toolbar you get online you'll be fine . AND i haven't seen the BSOD ever .


----------



## mehulved (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: A Vista kill switch would be good for Linux?????????*



			
				tarey_g said:
			
		

> 4> 98?


 Nope XP SP2. I have never ever used Windows 98, just XP and 2000.
It just randomly worked fine sometimes and other times I had no clue why would it not even detect the drivers. And in between both I didn't even make any changes or reboot my PC. And there were sometimes some problems with soundcard too. And other times all was fine.


----------



## blackpearl (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: A Vista kill switch would be good for Linux?????????*

OMG!! linux vs windows again? This topic knows no end, does it? 

The problem with linux users are they are very poorly informed about Windows. Yes, they are carrying on a totally wrong belief that windows is vulnerable. People just don't know how to use windows so they get BSODs and virus and all. I m running XP+SP2 with auto updates OFF, autopatcher installed till *sep 2005*, thats more than 1 yr old. An AV and a firewall- thats all. No anti spywares nothing. On the net, I browse around the most notoriously infected sites like cracks and hacking sites but still I have not got a single virus or spyware. Why? because I know how to use my computer.

All linux supporters are misinformed. They thing windows means BSODS, virus and spywares. Totally wrong!! Like I said, I have yet to see a BSOD on my XP machine. 

Does that mean that linux users are dumb? if they get infected with viruses and spywares the moment they use XP, then it seems like it.
__________


			
				tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Yeah man I am really missing those viruses, crashed applications. Wasting of my time and resources running anti-virus, anti-spyware and anti-what not. I also miss being on constant guard to see if the site I am visiting doesn't have malware, the viruses in my mailbox don't auto-execute. I also miss those frustrating days when you had no clue how to troubleshoot if windows doesn't detect my hardware. And I miss those dreaded days of using IE.
> 
> If so then why do more websites with mission critical performance choose Open Source OS'es over Windows? Your analogy is too flawed.



Nope, servers run linux because they are very light on system resources, can be run for days without restart and don't even need a GUI or may be even a monitor to function. I agree windows has got to improve a lot on server side, but for home computing there is nothing like windows.



> And besides I saw BSOD on 4 computers in a nearby cyber cafe some 2-3 months back. They were running XP-SP2.



Duh!! why give examples of PCs on a cybercafe? they are the most worst maintained PCs on the world.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: A Vista kill switch would be good for Linux?????????*



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> ^^How many people in ur family use windows? And how many of them use it completely like using all sort of softwares like entertainment ones,office ones,programming ones,gaming ones and video editing ones??
> If ur family members only work on MS office, then ofcors u have no reason to worry! But consider the case where all ur family members have administrative priviledges and can install any software they like without ur permission and visit any site! Do u think the face of windows will remain the same?



4 people in my family who know very little about computers, work on office, play games ,enjoy music/movies, surf internet. i am the only guy that does programming on the comp. I have two user accounts on the comp, one for me and other for everyone else , both accounts have administrative rights, i want them to learn and install whatever they want(mostly game demos, and the apps from magazine dvd's). I just told everyone to not to install if anything pops up while surfing ,so simple imo.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Ofcors on a PC, I can too survive without any anti-virus! But tell me how many tweaking softwares u use or used after completely installing windows?? How many startup programs u encounter after installing new softwares? Havent u ever used any software to remove teh startup entries? DOnt u use firewall to monitor the activities of the softwares and save bandwidth?
> If u neither use firewall nor use any antispyware etc than its hard for me to believe u that ur system is still free of adwares,malwares etc and number of startup entries still the same as before when u first installed a software!



About the tweaking softwares , what kind of softwares are you talking about? I just use tweakui to just pesonalize my windows experience changing menu delays,adjust hover time etc etc etc many things. Is that bad?

Some new softwares get added to startup when installed , most of the softwares have option to remove themselvs from startup , or you can use msconfig to simply uncheck the ones you dont want from the list of softwares in startup. who needs a special software for that?

About firewall softwares i just use the windows default firewall nothing more than that , it works fine. 



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Linux means complete freedom from any sorta tension. Visit any site without any hindrance carefreely etc. U cant have the same for windows. Do u?



I do not disagree and me not a linux hater for no reason, my only point is that windows despite being contineously targeted by new malwares/viruses is doing great job by providing continuous updates to the users.
yes I Visit any site without any hindrance carefreely etc ,and i do it in windows .


----------



## mehulved (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: A Vista kill switch would be good for Linux?????????*



			
				blackpearl said:
			
		

> The problem with linux users are they are very poorly informed about Windows.


 I believe most of linux users started out with windows cos people hardly know of Linux since it doesn't run big marketing campaigns.



			
				blackpearl said:
			
		

> All linux supporters are misinformed.


Yeah cos we always get information from untrusted sources.



			
				blackpearl said:
			
		

> Does that mean that linux users are dumb? if they get infected with viruses and spywares the moment they use XP, then it seems like it.


 Yeah I am too dumb. I don't know how to operate computers properly. But, why do most geeky people out there prefer to use *nix based OS's over Windows?



			
				blackpearl said:
			
		

> Duh!! why give examples of PCs on a cybercafe? they are the most worst maintained PCs on the world.


Well even my PC is unmaintained still doesn't crash.


----------



## blackpearl (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: A Vista kill switch would be good for Linux?????????*



			
				tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Yeah cos we always get information from untrusted sources.



Why take info from untrusted sources? 



> Yeah I am too dumb. I don't know how to operate computers properly. But, why do most geeky people out there prefer to use *nix based OS's over Windows?



For the benefit of such statements: "I use linux, you use Windows. So I m geekier than you"

For the true geeks, they might prefer *nix to windows because *nix is a great platform for programming. If you have no interest in games and other wonderful commercial s/w available for windows, and the only thing you like to do is program and word-process then you will be happy with linux.



> Well even my PC is unmaintained still doesn't crash.



Whoaa!! isn't that contradictory to your previous statements?

P.S: Why are we fighting???


----------



## JGuru (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: A Vista kill switch would be good for Linux?????????*

@Tarey_g, You say Windows O.S is very stable. Why then is Microsoft putting more
 efforts & time to make Vista more secure? I tell you why. The reason is M$$ received
 so many complaints about it's Windows NT-based Servers from the Corporates!!!
 The big Fortune 500 companies who are using Windows servers lost millions of dollars
 because of hackers, worm-attack, Windows O.S instability etc.,  Didn't you read the
 newspapers . When Sasser worm attacked MS Windows , millions of computers
 running Windows were paralysed!!! I don't think you need more proof Windows O.S's
 instability!!!!


----------



## blackpearl (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: A Vista kill switch would be good for Linux?????????*

For server: Linux>Windows
For home: Windows>>linux


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: A Vista kill switch would be good for Linux?????????*

hi,



			
				JGuru said:
			
		

> @Tarey_g, You say Windows O.S is very stable. Why then is Microsoft putting more
> efforts & time to make Vista more secure?



Added to my list of Funny quotes 



			
				JGuru said:
			
		

> The reason is M$$ received
> so many complaints about it's Windows NT-based Servers from the Corporates!!!
> The big Fortune 500 companies who are using Windows servers lost millions of dollars
> because of hackers, worm-attack, Windows O.S instability etc.,  Didn't you read the
> ...



Pls read my previous posts , why Ms needs to release updates regularly and why do they need to make vista more secure, just for a second think Linux in place of windows , imagine that 90 out of 100 people use linux , corporates/home users etc all use linux , now who the hacker will target, windows? whats happening with windows now will happen with linux then. Maybe in some alternate universe linux is more popular bill gates is not so rich windows has users equal to what solaris has here , visit that dimension and maybe you will know what's happening to the most popular OS there  .

Terrorists don't bomb vacant deserts they do that in trains. trains are crowded remember? So should we make trains more secure or just leave them like that(happens in India).



			
				tarey_g said:
			
		

> I love working on windows and have no reason to hate it or linux either


----------



## mediator (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: A Vista kill switch would be good for Linux?????????*



			
				blackpearl said:
			
		

> The problem with linux users are they are very poorly informed about Windows. Yes, they are carrying on a totally wrong belief that windows is vulnerable. People just don't know how to use windows so they get BSODs and virus and all. I m running XP+SP2 with auto updates OFF, autopatcher installed till sep 2005, thats more than 1 yr old. An AV and a firewall- thats all. No anti spywares nothing. On the net, I browse around the most notoriously infected sites like cracks and hacking sites but still I have not got a single virus or spyware. Why? because I know how to use my computer.
> 
> All linux supporters are misinformed. They thing windows means BSODS, virus and spywares. Totally wrong!! Like I said, I have yet to see a BSOD on my XP machine.
> 
> Does that mean that linux users are dumb? if they get infected with viruses and spywares the moment they use XP, then it seems like it.


Totally wrong! Most users migrate to Linux after getting frustrated with windows! Dude BSODs aren't caused by users inappropriate actions alone, they are caused by lotta other reasons too like heat problems, hardware incompatibility, driver problems etc! Its a lot annoying. But linux has mor elegant ways of dealing with such things. See u urself telling how much u maintain windows! Do u need such maintainence for *nix?? U say u have AV and firewall! If thats not maintainence then what is it?? Can u tell me how much time u and ur PC spends in updating these protection softwares?? ANd then after protection is completed u need to restart again! Thats the limit!
Ofcors u can surf notorious sites. Try to surf them with natural windows without 3rd party protection softwares and then say how great is windows stability and security!



			
				blackpearl said:
			
		

> Nope, servers run linux because they are very light on system resources, can be run for days without restart and don't even need a GUI or may be even a monitor to function. I agree windows has got to improve a lot on server side, but for home computing there is nothing like windows.


Why isnt windows so light?? Why does it takes more time to load up than linux? My linux is more complete than windows (refer to my posts above to know what I'm saying)! BUt still linux loads much faster than windows. AN dhow much do u shell out from ur pocket to make windows works and make it complete with all 3rd party softwares?? Now VISTA is around, u need to spend out for hardware+software! Do u have same thing to say for Linux?? and for home computing, I suare there is nothing like Linux for me! Just 5 hrs of pain to make Linux complete and then there's life time of comfort and freedom, unlike 15 hrs of pain to make windows complete and then lifetime of misery to maintain it and face all the security problems with it!



			
				blackpearl said:
			
		

> Duh!! why give examples of PCs on a cybercafe? they are the most worst maintained PCs on the world.


So u see u urself are associating the maintainence factor with windows! I used to be a hardcore windows user and still am. I can bet that I'm far much better windows maintainer than u can ever be. But seeing linux and its performance made me switch instantly. Now I only visit windows to see if everything is working in place, so that my family has no complaints!



			
				tarey_g said:
			
		

> 4 people in my family who know very little about computers, work on office, play games ,enjoy music/movies, surf internet. i am the only guy that does programming on the comp. I have two user accounts on the comp, one for me and other for everyone else , both accounts have administrative rights, i want them to learn and install whatever they want(mostly game demos, and the apps from magazine dvd's). I just told everyone to not to install if anything pops up while surfing ,so simple imo.


Thats a normal scenario in most homes. But there I can bet more than 90% of users face BSODs and malwares etc! But why do u restrict them to install softwares under ur guidance?? Why do u tell them not to install if anything pops up?? SUppose u go out for a holiday for 5 days and ur family computing as usual and installing all kinda of softwares in ur absence. Do u think the face of windows will remain as before when u come back??
Well lemme tell u I got 5 users account, all administrative ones. Everyone does activity normally without my permission! My bro downloads cracks daily and dos all kinds of activity freely, viruses and all kids of s*** keep coming thorugh USBs and emails. Once a week I scan my system thoroughly and make restore points. Only then I'm able to keep my system infection free. Using 3 main security softwares alone has plunged the windows performance. 
So u see u need high system maintainence, have to be paranoid about security and stabilty so that others can use the system freely! How can u enjoy freely if u keep visitng only trusted sites with no protection softwares?? What if some best friend of urs made a site full of infection and told u its a great trusted site and full of fun?? What do u think can u visit there without protection softwares thinking that the site must be infectionless??
Antivirus,antispywares,firewalls etc......If u keep using all the third party softwares in windows to enjoy ur PC, then how can u call windows good?? Tell me if u can enjoy windows and surf freely and naturally i.e without any 3rd party security softwares. Why dont u use IE??



			
				tarey_g said:
			
		

> About the tweaking softwares , what kind of softwares are you talking about? I just use tweakui to just pesonalize my windows experience changing menu delays,adjust hover time etc etc etc many things. Is that bad?
> 
> Some new softwares get added to startup when installed , most of the softwares have option to remove themselvs from startup , or you can use msconfig to simply uncheck the ones you dont want from the list of softwares in startup. who needs a special software for that?
> 
> About firewall softwares i just use the windows default firewall nothing more than that , it works fine.


And tell me how much time do u waste in tweaking and removing startup entries and then restarting? As for windows firewalls tell me frankly, does it stops all softwares from accessing the net?? Now tell me do u have same thing and time wastage for linux??



			
				tarey_g said:
			
		

> my only point is that windows despite being contineously targeted by new malwares/viruses is doing great job by providing continuous updates to the users.
> yes I Visit any site without any hindrance carefreely etc ,and i do it in windows .


Again how much time do u waste in boosting ur windows protection against such infections?? Dont say that its automatic like someone said here! Even to update it u have to do it manually or else if u make it automatically it will keep annoying u after every few days thats ur protection is low! I'm sure u have done it on manual mode, and that means manually start the updating,waste bandwidth and restarting when done! So do u like such things in windows and such time wastage??


As for those of u saying that Linux boxes get hacked more than windows! Let me ask how many windows servers actually are there so that they can get hacked and why arent so many windows servers there ?? Also its the duty of an administrator to harden up the Linux server! A default linux server comes with many open ports and various daemons opened up! U can just shut them up from command line simply, make ur own shell scripts to harden them up. See the customization?? U dont even have to use third party softwares for that! A simple shell script can be a powerful solution to all the administrators problems! So u see its upto adminitrator. Linux gives u the power to customise the system according to ur needs!
Let me give u an example. Papers and news reports recently reported Kevin Mitnick's website was hacked. But do u know that site *wasn't* protected by Kevin Mitcnick himself???   



			
				tarey_g said:
			
		

> Added to my list of Funny quotes


Got no more points to say??? So u started to show ur back to the facts?? I guess u acknowledge the fact now, but comments like this clearly show ur state like a kid who knows that her mom is right but still makes fun of her and talk nonsense! Comments like this clearly show ur maturity level. I humbly request u to Please make valid points instead of talking nonsense!!

I too wud like to ask why Microsoft releases so many updates that u need to install continously to decrease ur tension?? Why cant it last for even a week when its freshly released?? And then compare that with Linux.....Boot,do ur work,shutdown! No need to install 3rd party softwares to enhance security and stablity and no need to maintain and waste ur time !!!! Even without updates Linux distro can last like 10 yrs comfortably. I guess even 10 is a much less figure!



			
				tarey_g said:
			
		

> Pls read my previous posts , why Ms needs to release updates regularly and why do they need to make vista more secure, just for a second think Linux in place of windows , imagine that 90 out of 100 people use linux , corporates/home users etc all use linux , now who the hacker will target, windows? whats happening with windows now will happen with linux then. Maybe in some alternate universe linux is more popular bill gates is not so rich windows has users equal to what solaris has here , visit that dimension and maybe you will know what's happening to the most popular OS there  .
> 
> Terrorists don't bomb vacant deserts they do that in trains. trains are crowded remember? So should we make trains more secure or just leave them like that(happens in India).


U see u urself saying windows is much inferior than Linux that it needs continous updates and time wastage to uphold its security. Neways if ur a hacker can u tell me how will u attack linux?? Its easy to say such things to make ur point! But there were many OSs before windows even existed. Why dont they have viruses?? As for 90% people using linux, that will really save the world of time wastages! Neways it has been 4-5 yrs when linux really started to gain popularity. We have whole lotta users in south India, from Indian metropolitans, vast parts of Europe and America. But still there's no deadly Virus fro linux. Even the ones that exist are puny ones that need execution rights to work and manual execution! Well if more  than 90% of servers are on Linux than there shud have been more viruses for linux. Dont u think so??
And as for the new dimension u r haullucinating about, its actually a reality that will be there in a few years!
As for terrorists, they also bomb business areas like WTC and most business is conducted on servers based on Linux. If they wanna stop the business than its common sense that they'll target the servers! One thing more terrorists only target defenceless people. Why cant they fight the armoured military?? Why arent Linux servers so affected similarly?? For hacking I enlightened u about that above.

I'm not against windows! But u cant deny the simple fact that to use it carefreely and fully u presently need 3rd party protection softwares. If u dont and then say that u can visit any site without such protection, then I can only pity u. U'll be only telling urself that then!
As for Linux, u dont need to completely install a software to use it! U can use any software without giving the final command i.e "make install"! "Make install" is just to bring it in path! U can enjoy ur weekend freely without any tension while the rest of the people work on ur PC and keep using new softwares of their choice! Let them visit the various infection sites. Will the Linux admistrator be worried??

Well for the ease of use again, most people initially start with windows because it used be much popular and widely available! But initially all face problems even with windows, learn it gradually and learn how it works and how to use the softwares and how to install etc! It takes them about a month or so to get acquainted! But I bet if they started with Linux similarly, they'll be much more happy. Most think Linux is not best for desktop. But on contrary I think windows doesnt suite the title of best for desktop! Desktop to me means complete freedom, do whatever u want without wasting ur time and restarting the PC often and Let the others enjoy as well in ur absence! And window doesnt fullfill that. If every one was techy enough then who needed Anti-viruses?? So go ut for a week long holiday and let others use ur windows freely and then tell what u have to say!

There's a good saying that Best things in LIfe are free!


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: A Vista kill switch would be good for Linux?????????*

lolzzz this thread is still running

well...I will just clarify the confusion mehul has

that night; it wasn’t the fault of Windows that my PC was not working, neither the fault of IE7 RC1. I downloaded RC1 but instead of using the regular method of simply double clicking it, I went to the pirate way & extracted the files & installed manually. Here I did not know that I have to install idndl.exe & nlsdl.exe before I actually install IE 7 RC1 cos I was doing it manually, but if I had opted for the regular double clicking on the install way. it would have happened fine, it would have started validated my Windows PID & would have worked fine

& mehul, even though I was able to read NTFS using Ubuntu, it was of no use...I was not able to write a CD anyway using gnomebaker, why didn't u said that part.  I fixed windows using my own method, 

start Windows-> it failed saying normaliz.dll not found-> alt+ctrl+del-> manually install these 2 idndl & nlsdl, reboot & everything worked fine.

oh & by the way, OS was not unrecoverable, I never said anything like that, and I even posted the solution in IE 7 thread in those days. besides....I made an XP live CD now, no more using Linux live cd

 By the way, I know u would have favored to read half of Google, to install a driver of soundcard in Linux...but I don't think u would have tried searching for correct drivers for XP at all.

Even I got 3 user accounts in my Computer, other then the one I got, rest two are customized by gpedit, my friends & family can do whatever they want on it...it can't screw Windows at all. gpedit is meant to do that

Linux users truly use Linux, just to look suave in computing...just so that can look elite cos they use different thing then the others

oh & for the topic....we can't say, maybe users will switch to linux if they get comparable features to Windows, cos trust me Windows will be pirated as long as it is this much costly


----------



## mediator (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: A Vista kill switch would be good for Linux?????????*

^^Well Yea Linux is elite, if some people get enlightened about it after geting frustrated with windows then whats their fault??? Well for using different things than others, I guess ur jealous of Linux users of having some elite talent !! LIkewise with such absurdity that u said about looking suave, I can similarly say "WIndows users who know about Linux but dont use it have some sorta inferiority complex in the company of Linux users. They know Linux is far much better when it comes to stablity and security. But their fanboyism for Windows makes them reluctant to accept the fact and prevents them to make them broadminded" !!

Comparable features?? All the features are stolen in windows from either Linux or MAc!! The address space thing in windows that it introduced recently existed in Linux far much earlier! And now they have VISTA with shell like LInux one and tranparencies etc that exist on all todays Linux distros !!


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: A Vista kill switch would be good for Linux?????????*

rofl mediator man...u r hilarious

Do u remember the first time Microsoft showed A GPU driven UI, it was in 2003....as far as I remember, XGL was non-existent then, wasn’t it kernel 2.4 back then for Linux

Linux users want to learn; sure it's good they got time to learn.....Windows users just like to work on their computer, without thinking about how to properly configure & which dependency to install etc. Your comments just make me laugh. We windows users sure think Linux is complex, cos it is...we don't want to work for 10 days to make our computer work the way we want...with Windows or Mac, we can start just right away (this is regarding Mac & Windows usability & UI)




> But their fanboyism for Windows makes them reluctant to accept the fact and prevents them to make them broadminded"


 
yeah we are fanboy....sure we are, we just like the companies to work or make apps for us, for which we are willing to pay cos they deserve it. We don't want to have a partially coded application, cos when we need a new feature in it, we either have to wait for a long time or make our own...well, u can, I can't I will just download something free for Windows


----------



## mehulved (Oct 8, 2006)

Since we have been eternally having Linux vs Windows wars I have decided to create one thread here and let whoever wishes fight it out here. Since there are a few people who'd like to defend their favourite OS beside linux and windows I have left the room for them to join in too.
Fight your heart out but don't insult each other.
The first few posts have been continued from here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38042.


----------



## mediator (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: A Vista kill switch would be good for Linux?????????*

@gxsaurav...! Dude why are u getting so childish?? First u go out from a discussion and then come back from ur dream world and say "lollz this thread is still on"! Read all my posts which u skipped, may be that will help u lower ur false sense and the tone of ur laughter. On contrary its u who is making all of us laugh here on u. I really pity the size of ur brains and how much inferior u feel when u see someone using Linux!

IF U HAVE THE GUTS then please quote all the lines of all my posts and then speak and tell me if u find anything hilarious in it. "Hilarious" is the last term spoken in a discussion  when the speaker has nothing else to speak and desperately need a glass of water just like u here!!!

I myself said that the only thing windows is better than Linux is in Gaming field! CUdnt u read that??? The core discussion is on stability and security! As for XGL and UI it was in 2003. U shud consider the situation now! IF I speak for the past then I can similarly say that in 1998 win98 was a bulls**** uncomparable to REdhat or BSDs then! U cudnt even make WIN 98 stand against a DDoS attack for 48 hrs! ANd stability of win98,WInME?? Who wont laugh at it?? So stop going into the past. Talk about today. Today we have far much better GUIs for Linux as compared to Xp! I guess u really didnt give a look at some of latest distros!



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Linux users want to learn; sure it's good they got time to learn.....Windows users just like to work on their computer, without thinking about how to properly configure & which dependency to install etc.


As for dependencies ur making everybody here laugh on u now! I already wrote a full fledged post on it. Thats why I say Learn to quote. Its called ethics. Its speacially for people like u!!
Neways why dont windows users think about configuring etc?? Arent they interested in knowing how things work?? 
From this post of urs, it looked like u wanna say that Linux users are elite,wanna learn and are intelligent, and window users are without brains! It seemed to me like ur confessing about the size of ur brains!!




			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Your comments just make me laugh. We windows users sure think Linux is complex, cos it is...we don't want to work for 10 days to make our computer work the way we want...with Windows or Mac, we can start just right away (this is regarding Mac & Windows usability & UI)


I dunno how much u can boast about ur false sense of happiness and the size of ur brains. Neways its only enlightening us about ur nature! Keep laughing. U have my pity for u.
Neways only people with no brains can think that a problem is tough without even looking at it! Neways dont associate all window users like that to u. All of them aren't like u. Those who have got brains and are smarter than u wont even dare to say such things as "Linux is complex" and show others how puny they can be. Things seems difficult until u act upon it! And u come in the category of those people who like to judge without taking action.

Neways for that last line about starting right away...Tell me can u start right away after installing Winxp that was originally given around 2002???? HUh drivers,3rd party softwares...what bout them?? HUh and u childishly speak about dependencies! Read my previous posts I elaborated on this! And in Linux u dont even have to install drivers like that! All are detected during the install automatically.

YOu dont wanna work for 10 days?? Most of windows users cant maintain their windows for 10 days resulting in crashes and BSODs! Forget about the excuse of "wanna work"!



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> yeah we are fanboy....sure we are, we just like the companies to work or make apps for us, for which we are willing to pay cos they deserve it. We don't want to have a partially coded application, cos when we need a new feature in it, we either have to wait for a long time or make our own...well, u can, I can't I will just download something free for Windows


Guess u have no knowledge of the real world! Neways how much can u pay?? First u bought a new PC for XP, will u buy a new PC for VISTA too?? How pathetic can u get than this??  Well if u wanna buy it specifically for GAming then why not buy XBOX?? It will be less priced than VISTA+hardware required for it!
Neways u dont wanna have partially coded applications, then what do u call WIndows itself???? A fresh Xp was too flawed and crashed frequently. It doesnt have security of its own, but 3rd party softwares. If thats not partial then what is it?? Its like that they are giving out the parts(updates) of Xp in installments to make it complete eventually one day!

I admire ur confession about ur fanboyism and how confidently and easily u can generate other's pity on u.

Neways enough talk on ur ignorance! Please do quote all the lines of all my posts completely before showing ur inferiority (which u termed as laughter) so confidently again in full glory!  So keep laughing and make others laugh on u!


----------



## mehulved (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: A Vista kill switch would be good for Linux?????????*



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> & mehul, even though I was able to read NTFS using Ubuntu, it was of no use...I was not able to write a CD anyway using gnomebaker, why didn't u said that part.


 And let me complete it. GNOMEBaker could not burn it cos you had no other optical media. You just had one on which Ubuntu live CD was working. Why do you always have to say half the story? Complete it.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: A Vista kill switch would be good for Linux?????????*



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Thats a normal scenario in most homes. But there I can bet more than 90% of users face BSODs and malwares etc! But why do u restrict them to install softwares under ur guidance?? Why do u tell them not to install if anything pops up??



Didn't get this one *"But why do u restrict them to install softwares under ur guidance?? "* , why do i restrict them to install under my guidence? bro under my guidence it will be better why will i restrict them? I already wrote that both accounts on my computer are of admin privilages and others are allowed to install softwares. I restrict them to install things that popup when surfing coz its stupid to stab urself with a knife , when you are running the most used OS then u gotta be careful, even if MS provides with regular updates still some ppl are determined to produce new stuff everyday to infect windows.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Well lemme tell u I got 5 users account, all administrative ones. Everyone does activity normally without my permission! My bro downloads cracks daily and dos all kinds of activity freely, viruses and all kids of s*** keep coming thorugh USBs and emails. Once a week I scan my system thoroughly and make restore points. Only then I'm able to keep my system infection free. Using 3 main security softwares alone has plunged the windows performance.
> So u see u need high system maintainence, have to be paranoid about security and stabilty so that others can use the system freely! How can u enjoy freely if u keep visitng only trusted sites with no protection softwares?? What if some best friend of urs made a site full of infection and told u its a great trusted site and full of fun?? What do u think can u visit there without protection softwares thinking that the site must be infectionless??



u r not the lone person who visits the ug sites, i too visit many such sites and still my system is running fine, before installing sp2 my comp got totally f'ed up whenever i visited such sites , still i have to keep my system updated so this stuff does not happen. I have no idea what you do with your system with 3(gasp) main security softwares killing your system. I have no such softwares installed. and who told you i have restricted my online fun to the trusted sites. 






			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Antivirus,antispywares,firewalls etc......If u keep using all the third party softwares in windows to enjoy ur PC, then how can u call windows good?? Tell me if u can enjoy windows and surf freely and naturally i.e without any 3rd party security softwares. Why dont u use IE??



why do you get the idea that i use some shi*ty AV or antispyware to enjoy my PC after i had already written earlier that I dont use them and my Pc is fine , i am a gamer and i like to keep my PC at its best possible performance and this crappy programs dont count in that. Its not impossible that my Pc wont ever get infected but it does not happen occasionaly , for the record it has not happened for more than 1.5+ years. 

why dont i use IE ? lol 
I use IE man. Ok i use maxthon , but it uses IE engine .  




			
				mediator said:
			
		

> And tell me how much time do u waste in tweaking and removing startup entries and then restarting? As for windows firewalls tell me frankly, does it stops all softwares from accessing the net?? Now tell me do u have same thing and time wastage for linux??



Tweakin is what i do to personalize windows , its not necessary security feature as i said b4. removing startup entries takes time from 20-30 seconds or few more seconds if there are more chkboxes to unchk(too painful?) and i have to do this just once not every time the computer starts.So right man restarting my PC really kills me , i died 3 times when i restarted my system last time. Windows firewall is working perfectly so far(my personal experience), in early days i used to use zonealarm may be more secure but it was annoying. 



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Again how much time do u waste in boosting ur windows protection against such infections?? Dont say that its automatic like someone said here! Even to update it u have to do it manually or else if u make it automatically it will keep annoying u after every few days thats ur protection is low! I'm sure u have done it on manual mode, and that means manually start the updating,waste bandwidth and restarting when done! So do u like such things in windows and such time wastage??



Its automatic if u want, whoever said this here is right. personally i keep it to manual update. As you are guessing manual update is no pain just few clicks on the ok buttton and it surely is not waste of bandwidth as u are stating.
Restarting when done is a real pain in bu*t , i agree. big reason to switch.  




			
				mediator said:
			
		

> As for those of u saying that Linux boxes get hacked more than windows! Let me ask how many windows servers actually are there so that they can get hacked and why arent so many windows servers there ?? Also its the duty of an administrator to harden up the Linux server! A default linux server comes with many open ports and various daemons opened up! U can just shut them up from command line simply, make ur own shell scripts to harden them up. See the customization?? U dont even have to use third party softwares for that! A simple shell script can be a powerful solution to all the administrators problems! So u see its upto adminitrator. Linux gives u the power to customise the system according to ur needs!
> Let me give u an example. Papers and news reports recently reported Kevin Mitnick's website was hacked. But do u know that site *wasn't* protected by Kevin Mitcnick himself???




Dont quote me i never said that.





			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Got no more points to say??? So u started to show ur back to the facts?? I guess u acknowledge the fact now, but comments like this clearly show ur state like a kid who knows that her mom is right but still makes fun of her and talk nonsense! Comments like this clearly show ur maturity level. I humbly request u to Please make valid points instead of talking nonsense!!



*You know, i too can write personal remarks which can make your blood boil while you read. that's pretty easy to do.* 




			
				mediator said:
			
		

> I too wud like to ask why Microsoft releases so many updates that u need to install continously to decrease ur tension?? Why cant it last for even a week when its freshly released?? And then compare that with Linux.....Boot,do ur work,shutdown! No need to install 3rd party softwares to enhance security and stablity and no need to maintain and waste ur time !!!! Even without updates Linux distro can last like 10 yrs comfortably. I guess even 10 is a much less figure!!



as said before , this popular os gets regular dose of malwares so Ms releases regular dose of updates. I keep them installed and my pc works fine . 


			
				jguru said:
			
		

> @Tarey_g, You say Windows O.S is very stable. Why then is Microsoft putting more
> efforts & time to make Vista more secure?



The only thing i say is windows xp is very stable , compared to what position windows was in before , and if Ms is making vista more secure its good.thats why i found this quote funny  . *No offence jguru.* 

When did i compare it to linux and said that linux is bad and windows is safer than linux, I just pointed out that windows is stable , even compared it to the hard old days with windows in some previous post . But my friend meditator here doesn't agree with that and trying to give my posts a windows vs linux angle , i cant help that. 




			
				mediator said:
			
		

> And as for the new dimension u r haullucinating about, its actually a reality that will be there in a few years!!



i really hope so, Ms does not pay me to brag about its merits . i was trying to keep it light being funny(didn't u notice that smiley) ,  but your aggressive provoking language does not deserve that. 





			
				mediator said:
			
		

> I'm not against windows! But u cant deny the simple fact that to use it carefreely and fully u presently need 3rd party protection softwares. If u dont and then say that u can visit any site without such protection, then I can only pity u. U'll be only telling urself that then!!



I know about my system more then you do, and i already wrote about what i have or do not have installed in my system and how i use it. I dont need to justify my computing habits to a guy just looking for a clash. 

Even if i liked to be dragged into some linux vs win thing, i wont like to do it here with the provoking comments like " then I can only pity u."  or other  personal comments like posted above.


----------



## mediator (Oct 8, 2006)

^^Gxsaurav was acting ignorant, but now it seems he's cheating too in telling the stories. Thats what I call extreme fanboyism!
__________

@tarey_g
Yea windows is much stabler than ever now. I'm extremely sorry for talking to u in Linux VS Windows angle. Those posts are appropriate for windows hero @Gxsaurav. Neways for personal remarks i'm sorry again if I in anyway offended ya, but I thought u were making fun of some linux supporting member here (who was trying to make a valid point) by saying "I'll add to to my funny quotes"! PEACE


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 8, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> Why wasnt ur system running fine before SP2?? Why such misery and time wastage in enhancing ur system security?? U see u urself ssaying how much updating u are doing on windows and wasting ur time! Updates and updates all the time...ISnt it annoying??



ya the ol days when sp2 even sp1 was not released and visiting the ug sites was like ruining windows. The most common infection being RPC one.
Updates are not really big each time , i usually chk for updates in around 20 days and its mostly not more han 5-7 mb , i have a limited broadband connection. Few clicks a month is not really annoying




			
				mediator said:
			
		

> May be u urself shud do some spyware scan one day and tell the results here coz u only apply updates and visit al the freaky sites!
> 
> Gamer?? I see. Yea I agree these stupid security softwares arent for gamers! And 1.5 yrs without anti-spywares?? Do u know these malwares,adwares etc plunge down the gaming performance? May u shud give a scan to ur PC and put honest results here! I can clearly see how much ur PC is being used by others when a gamer is around! Its so very obvious that the chances of infections are greatly reduced when u spend most of ur time in gaming!



You can tell when windows is infected by spywares or viruses, it starts sucking , although i have a habit of installing image of my os in every two months which takes approx 3-5 mins, coz windows has one very bad thing called 'windows Rot'. Its the process by which a Windows machine becomes progressively slower the longer you use it and the more software you install on it. Gamers want pc to run at its best so installing saved image is the best thing.




			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Sorry for that! But I thought u were making fun of some other linux supporting member here who was sincerely discussing something and making a valid point! Saying something like "Added to my list of funny quotes" if isnt insulting then whats is it?? Please apologise to whoever u sad that about! Peace !



I had no intention to offend any member , i really found that one funny . Already apologised to jguru in previous post



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Thats no personal remark! U have no idea what a personal remark can be like! Neways sorry again If u felt like me making a personal remark on u!



i have been around this forum from long time and i really do have idea what a personal remark is .  I was just offended by the provoking language , its ok now. peace


----------



## Vyasram (Oct 8, 2006)

@ mediator , what's ur typing speed 


btw, i dont need to emphasize that linux or bsd is more stable than windows xp(be it xp sp2).

but one thing i wud like to point out is, the large number of distros of linuc out there. wud a noob be able to play a movie as easily as he can in windows, (goto mediaplayer and play) . In ubuntu, which i use , i need to install codecs ( and i still dont know how to do it, it asks me to run some commands in 2006). In windows, the only two reasons for a person to run a command is to hack windows or modify some deep interior settings. Most settings are taken care of by gui or regedit.

Are the linux programmers expecting their users to remember codes and commands for basic things like browsing and watching movies. Make linux completely command-less and completely gui-ed. Thats what windows does.

Also , is there a good app dev kit like visual studio or .net for linux. This is damn necessary if linux has to become "the OS".

As a linux noob , i wud like to ask the linux users one ques;  whats the use of havin so many distros instead of having one with all the developers involved in it. I know this is against the very definition of open source, but Open source developers must unite if they want to become the best.

U get better hardware compatilibity, less clutches for users(noobs),one way.

@garyforgar (1st post)

it is true that nasa cant use linux becaust of vulnerabilities and bsods. but the same isn't the case with users, the prefer to have better ui than stability as its just a home/office pc. Btw, linux is still for the geeks.


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 8, 2006)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> In ubuntu, which i use , i need to install codecs ( and i still dont know how to do it, it asks me to run some commands in 2006). In windows, the only two reasons for a person to run a command is to hack windows or modify some deep interior settings. Most settings are taken care of by gui or regedit.



Thats just one case.Besides If you want functionality out of the box you can opt for other distros.There are many distros that give this.
Xandros,Vector Linux etc.
The reason ubuntu doesnt do this is because of legal problems
Check their site for more details.

Btw you can also use EasyUbuntu in Ubuntu to get all codecs and flash etc
Oh And it comes with a GUI.

Also If Windows is as secure as you guys clain why do we see so many 
"I've got a virus please help" threads on this forum?


----------



## mediator (Oct 8, 2006)

^^Believe me I'm very slow at typing! 



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> but one thing i wud like to point out is, the large number of distros of linuc out there. wud a noob be able to play a movie as easily as he can in windows, (goto mediaplayer and play) . In ubuntu, which i use , i need to install codecs ( and i still dont know how to do it, it asks me to run some commands in 2006). In windows, the only two reasons for a person to run a command is to hack windows or modify some deep interior settings. Most settings are taken care of by gui or regedit.


Already replied to such point before! But even for windows I ccant play a simple mpeg file initially when its installed! To give u an example, I intsalled the codec pack Klite on windows and win32codec for Linux! Even they say windows support is more I cudnt play most of file formats on Media player! Whereas on Xine, I cud play all of em! The files that used to give opening error in media player and winamp latest, used to work perfectly on Xine!
As for Linux, it has both GUI and commandline and gives u the utmost comfort to do whateva u want!



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> Are the linux programmers expecting their users to remember codes and commands for basic things like browsing and watching movies. Make linux completely command-less and completely gui-ed. Thats what windows does.


Who told u command line is everything in Linux these days?? Why dont u try linux and tell urself??



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> Also , is there a good app dev kit like visual studio or .net for linux. This is damn necessary if linux has to become "the OS".


U wanna know about an app dev kit?? I tell u wont find just one! There are plenty. Well the programming menu of My FC5 contains more than 20 entries, 30 may be! As u already know Linux is open source, the code is ready for u to be modified whereas u dont have same thing for windows. Visual studio like applications are there that can add to Linux! So u see there is more functionality on Linux. U can customise it completely to suit u. If u know about shell scripts, thn u wont even ask about Visual Studio! Yes .net thing is also available for Linux.



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> As a linux noob , i wud like to ask the linux users one ques; whats the use of havin so many distros instead of having one with all the developers involved in it. I know this is against the very definition of open source, but Open source developers must unite if they want to become the best.


Nice QUestion! Now tell me if 2 students are studying, will they rise faster if they compete to one another or study differently i.e in different countries and different schools and completely unknown to each other??
So u see its the competetion that is the key to the growth and development of a particular area. Wud u enjoy so much if there was only one MNC(Multi NAtional Company)???? But if u have many, then there's competition to give customers the best! The same is the case in Linux. Many distro are there, competetion is there to give users the best. And that competetion is far much above than competition between linux and windows! And thats the cause of so much dvelopment on GUI thing in Linux in past 2-3 yrs alone! The community has grown far much stronger, popularity is rising as a result the number of apps is also rising much much faster than ver before!

For the hardware support I will agree to some extent that Linux is one step behind than windows!



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> it is true that nasa cant use linux becaust of vulnerabilities and bsods. but the same isn't the case with users, the prefer to have better ui than stability as its just a home/office pc. Btw, linux is still for the geeks


BSODs in Linux?? No offence but thats what I called a Joke! I guess u really never ever really tried Linux did u?? The term BSOD is unexistent in Linux dictionary! In the *nix family there's not Linux alone! Nasa might may be or might not be using Linux, I dunno! But they must be definitely using embedded *nix like BSD etc!
As for better GUI why dont u read posts before?? Pick up any modern Linux distro and then find the difference between GUI of LInux and windows and the stability factor too!
Between I have many friends, who dont even like to use STyle Xp etc and all such softares, they just need stabilty and are fed up with te maintainence on windows and the BSODs,viruses,malwares,adwares,trojans,frequent updates,time wastage, amking images of OS etc!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 8, 2006)

Mehul...yeah I forgot that part; I just had one optical drive, thanks for clearing that up. I should have mentioned it

mediator 

XGL in 2003, ya right....got any source or proof plz

& yes I m a fanboy, if that’s what makes u happy to think, I like to use my OS, from day 1, I used my OS without any AV & firewall too, for long time. Back in the dial up days, installing Windows Updates was not an easy task, so NAV & Sygate firewall were essential. With broadband, I don't even need 3rd party application to secure my computer, just a firewall to regulate internet traffic; doesn't Linux come with one too?

By the way, u got a lot of time to learn & write posts here, I don't...I just want to show u guys one thing, the words in my signature.
Quote:
U see u urself ssaying how much updating u are doing on windows and wasting ur time! Updates and updates all the time...ISnt it annoying?? 

When I installed ubuntu I was given 200 MB updates to install at first boot, what will u say about this, isn't this annoying too

& where was I cheating? 
Quote:
So u see u need high system maintenance, have to be paranoid about security and stabilty so that others can use the system freely! 

Tarey gave a good point, Imagine Linux in the place of Windows with 90% market share, then it would have been the primary target of all the malwares & viruses

Tarey, leave it man, they won't understand, they won't understand why Windows rules, & Linux is still a geek OS, like I said in one of my previous threads, it's just the user interface, let the designers make it instead of coders & Linux will rule in the future. Linux users are geeks for sure, they like to brag that they use Linux, just to look elite which infect they are not, mediator said, "don't u want to know how things work", well....u find out, I don't care how it works I got better things to learn then coding & commands

Vyasram

u are correct there isn't any standard IDE for Linux, apps for one distro does not always work with other distro

NASA uses Linux, just cos they don't need everything the OS provides, all they need is the core kernel, networking stack to send data back home, & some other customized modules. even more then UNIX Linux they used customized OS, however I can't be so sure cos it's classified info, & we are just assuming. Windows is a desktop OS, u think it will be installed on the Space ship for aliens to play games


----------



## mediator (Oct 8, 2006)

Dude its Ok that ur the top fanboy for windows! But atleast learn to quote and classify ur posts to make it easy for others to read!



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> & yes I m a fanboy, if that’s what makes u happy to think, I like to use my OS, from day 1, I used my OS without any AV & firewall too, for long time. Back in the dial up days, installing Windows Updates was not an easy task, so NAV & Sygate firewall were essential. With broadband, I don't even need 3rd party application to secure my computer, just a firewall to regulate internet traffic; doesn't Linux come with one too?


It doesnt makes me happy, but instead generates pity for u! In the olden dialup days?? Were u waiting that long for windows to get improved so that u can finally say that u dont use 3rd party softwares?? Ofcors Linux comes with its own firewall. But it doesnt keeps annoying like all the windows and 3rd party firewalls about new applications accessing the net. It seems U think I dont have windows eh?? I do....all autopatched,updated and secured and maintained vigorously!



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> By the way, u got a lot of time to learn & write posts here, I don't...I just want to show u guys one thing, the words in my signature.


Nope, I dont spend much time in debating! Believe me! But even if u dont like to write, u shud quote properly ethically! As for ur signature...........doood I guess ur doing opposite to what u ave written in ur signature! If u want to use Windows than use it. Why r u comparing it with Linux and making all here laugh on u?? Read ur very own first post and then the subsequent posts!



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> When I installed ubuntu I was given 200 MB updates to install at first boot, what will u say about this, isn't this annoying too


Have u ever seen what those updates are that u so happily said the same for UBUNTU?? More than 90% updates are for Linux applications to bring new features in them! U can still do without those updates when a new Linux distro is launched in less than 6 months! Can u do XP without the updates?? U urself are saying that the XP updates are the sole basis of ur Windows survival! Cud u still do without the SP2 and all the updates and spare parts of XP that are launched in installments to make it complete?? 



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> & where was I cheating?


By telling incomplete stories to uphold ur fanboyism and then accusing @mehul instead that he was telling incomplete stories! Thats the limit of fanboyism dude!



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Tarey gave a good point, Imagine Linux in the place of Windows with 90% market share, then it would have been the primary target of all the malwares & viruses


Oh brother! Do u have hard time quoting?? I guess u dont like to reply to my points already made! I already replied to such things dude in DETAIL. Thats why I say quote and reply every line of all mah posts correctly if have the GUTS!



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Tarey, leave it man, they won't understand, they won't understand why Windows rules, & Linux is still a geek OS, like I said in one of my previous threads, it's just the user interface, let the designers make it instead of coders & Linux will rule in the future. Linux users are geeks for sure, they like to brag that they use Linux, just to look elite which infect they are not, mediator said, "don't u want to know how things work", well....u find out, I don't care how it works I got better things to learn then coding & commands


Why leave?? Dont u like to cultivate ur brains in the company of geeks?? You have to make all the linux supporters @mehul,@jguru etc and me to agree with u! If u cant do that or cant reply with valid statements than that itself shows how much inferior windows is than Linux and how much inferior u feel! See we all are replying to every single statments of urs with valid statements! But ur making all others laugh on u and generate pity on u by saying, that these valid statements are hilarious, like a typical loser who dont have anything else to say!




			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Vyasram
> 
> u are correct there isn't any standard IDE for Linux, apps for one distro does not always work with other distro


I can only pity the size of ur brains here and sympathise on u for ur ignorance! If restricting a development interface/program to one OS is OK in ur opinion then may god help u!



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> NASA uses Linux, just cos they don't need everything the OS provides, all they need is the core kernel, networking stack to send data back home, & some other customized modules. even more then UNIX Linux they used customized OS, however I can't be so sure cos it's classified info, & we are just assuming. Windows is a desktop OS, u think it will be installed on the Space ship for aliens to play games


Here u urself are indirectly saying how much inferior the windows kernel is!! If the heart is weak then how can the overall body be strong?? Neways from that last line it seems ur confessing that windows is only meant to play games and yea I agree windows is better in GAMING area!!


Quote quote quote....and entertain me!


----------



## JGuru (Oct 8, 2006)

@Vyasram, The *Ubuntu* Linux most guys use is a free version. So they can't pack all
 the proprietary codecs & other proprietary software packages!! *You want a Linux
 to play proprietary codecs like Windows Media, Real media, VCD/DVD etc.,. buy
 a commercial version of Suse 10.1 from novell.com. It's a dual-layered DVD with
 more than 8 GB of software packages that can play all the media files you can think of!!!
 It costs Rs 4000/-. Whereas on the other hand Windows XP can't play DVDs, AAC
 audio etc.,!!!!*
 @Gxsaurav, you said "There is no standard IDE in Linux". Ofcourse there are IDEs
 available in Linux - *Eclipse IDE* for C/C++ & JAVA, *Anjuta IDE* for C/C++.
*NetBeans IDE* for Java ( Swing, J2EE), *JDeveloper IDE* for Java (from Oracle)
I think this is more than enough!!


----------



## mediator (Oct 8, 2006)

@gxsaurav for further IDEs just install FC5 and get enlightened urself!


----------



## praka123 (Oct 8, 2006)

@Jguru- freespire linux also gaves off propreitory codecs.also as for .net thing..there is mono available.....I think Mr.gxSourav Knows Linux but adement on his old OS(windows!) sure is fanboyism with a big loss for the FANBOY who purposely bite on to the buggy Windows.the second i know Linux and Free Software,i quit off my Windows XP....most ppl who understand the virtues of Linux and FLOSS never tried to justify that old propreitory model of that monopoly operating System-windows.btw we can wait for Singularity to come...


----------



## Venom (Oct 8, 2006)

Sorry had to post.

It sucks to see people addicted to 'one' particular technology. Addiction in fact is very very harmful in technology, fanboyism is alltogether a different issue.

Looking at the way Gx [Congrats on your MVP] talks, he'd die of starvation if Windows decides to close?

Same with Linux enthus, they'd die if Windows was forced onto them ?

People just dont think, what an OS is, and what it is for. Its just a bridge between the comp and user, and why on all of saturn's 35 moons would one build an OS that doesnt do that properly?

Sigh, all these wars, for what?

AND

People who respect Windows, I dont hate you but its like cow dung [your posts] if you dont possess a licensed issue of the OS. Its because of you people the buyers face difficulty activating and entering 100-lettered keys for even the smallest software.

its not that if you cant afford Windows, get a licensed Linux copy. No, what I mean is, there can be no way you cant afford an OS. Just stop your high speed broadband connection for 5 months and get a licensed copy with the money saved; than get caught and put in jail for what you think is such a petty crime?

{one special request before I leave}
Gx, please, get a room with locks and one PC+net, now install only Linux and use it totally, then comment on what is there and what not and why not. You talk very ignorantly here, just having a MVP doesnt mean you have to defend MS till the end, they appreciate finding faults too.


----------



## blackpearl (Oct 8, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> Ofcors Linux comes with its own firewall. But it doesnt keeps annoying like all the windows and 3rd party firewalls about new applications accessing the net



You call it annoying? I call it better control, I know exactly what applications are accessing the net and no app can use the net without my permission. 



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> If u neither use firewall nor use any antispyware etc than its hard for me to believe u that ur system is still free of adwares,malwares etc and number of startup entries still the same as before when u first installed a software!
> 
> Linux means complete freedom from any sorta tension. Visit any site without any hindrance carefreely etc. U cant have the same for windows. Do u?



Is it so hard for you to install one AV and one firewall? You are prepared to run dozens of commands but lazy enough to make a few clicks. OK, u can browse the net without AV while I have to install AV before browsing, so what? I can ask you the same thing about mp3 and VCD. I can play mp3s right after installing Windows, can you do it in your linux box?

Let us strip  our Broadband connection both from a newly installed windows box and linux box. Since there is no net, no need of firewall, AV and antispywares.  Now how many programs can you install and run in your PC without having to download dependencies from th net. How many s/w can you install from the Digit DVD without facing one dependency error? Linux is completely dependent on the net, you can do nothing without it, isn't that annoying? Installing a simple firewall is annoying but running complex comands and downloading hundreds of dependencies is not? Isn't it annoying that you can't use Photoshop or choose from dozens of Office suits, but removing a few application from startup is annoying? First decide which is more important for you, surfing the net without AV or more user friendliness or having more freedom in the form of applications. Get your priorities right.

Let me tell you a story:

There were 2 friends, both of them grew up together and studied in the same school. After school one friend left for the city (lets call him Bill) while the other stayed behind in village (lets call him Linus)

In the beginning Bill faced a lot of problems. The city was mean and full of bad people. He was cheated by everyone, someday he would lose his bag while another day he was pickpocketted. But Bill did not return back to village because he knew he can build his future only in the city. Slowly he began to learn how to keep himself safe from the robbers and theifs. He got a job and had a great carreer. He began to enjoy city life. But he remained vigilant and alert at all times, so it was almost impossible to cheat him. Occassionally, inspite of his vigilance he would get pickpocketed, but that did not not make him return to the village, it would be foolish and timid. 

Linus on the otherhand was living a simple yet fulfilling life in the village. He was a farmer and grew his own food. He did not have to buy food from the market (i.e. no third party food. All vegetables and cereals are grown in his own backyard and he was very happy about it and often used to write to Bill and boast about it. 

One day Bill decided to invite Linus to the city. Linus arrived at the station and it was hardly 10 minutes into the city when somebody stloe his luggae from the platform. Linus was unhappy. He caught a taxi and the taxi driver knowing he was an outsider drove him round and round and charged him a thousand rupees. When Linus reached into his pocket to pay, he found his purse gone. Linus was close to crying, he was yet to meet his friend and now he was stranded in a big city without any money. Finally somehow he made it to the station and caught the first train back home. When he reached his village he called all the villagers and told them how bad the city was and how worthless it was to stay there. His friend Bill tried hard to convince him otherwise but he would not listen. Linus argued "I can sleep with my door open at night and not a single stuff gets stolen, can you do that in your city?" Now why on earth Linus wanted to sleep with his door open was beyond Bill. Is locking a door that hard? Finally Bill realised that it was useless to talk to linus and left him for good.


----------



## mediator (Oct 8, 2006)

@blackpearl.......dude if u read all the succeeding posts of mine and other linux supporters u'll see all ur queries here have been already answered!
Neways lets proceed!


			
				blackpearl said:
			
		

> You call it annoying? I call it better control, I know exactly what applications are accessing the net and no app can use the net without my permission.


Ofcors its annoying. If u wanna term it as "better control", then I cant help u with ur fanboyism either! In that case Linux got much better control!!



			
				blackpearl said:
			
		

> Is it so hard for you to install one AV and one firewall? You are prepared to run dozens of commands but lazy enough to make a few clicks. OK, u can browse the net without AV while I have to install AV before browsing, so what? I can ask you the same thing about mp3 and VCD. I can play mp3s right after installing Windows, can you do it in your linux box?


Hey dude, I gave a fitting reply to the AV and firewall things in detail IF U CARED TO READ THEM! Please quote them in next post!
For mp3, If u cared to read @Jguru's post u wudn't be questioning this!
See man If I'm quoting u doesnt mean u only quote me ofr that post! U oughta read all the succeeding posts of everyone including me and then reply properly! It will save ur time and mine as well! So please read the posts and then say about mp3,firewall etc!



			
				blackpearl said:
			
		

> Let us strip our Broadband connection both from a newly installed windows box and linux box. Since there is no net, no need of firewall, AV and antispywares. Now how many programs can you install and run in your PC without having to download dependencies from th net. How many s/w can you install from the Digit DVD without facing one dependency error? Linux is completely dependent on the net, you can do nothing without it, isn't that annoying? Installing a simple firewall is annoying but running complex comands and downloading hundreds of dependencies is not? Isn't it annoying that you can't use Photoshop or choose from dozens of Office suits, but removing a few application from startup is annoying? First decide which is more important for you, surfing the net without AV or more user friendliness or having more freedom in the form of applications. Get your priorities right.


Hey man no offence, but thats the most absurd thing I heard! Now if u wanna strip the box of the net, then strip the box of the cdrom,floppy,USB too after freshly install Linux and windows. Now tell if u can even start using windows without  drivers,patches,updates,3rdparty protection etc! In such case u can still do programming on freshly installed Linux (i.e c++,java,perl,shell etc), office work(Open offie org),play games bundled with Linux.
Oh well, now let the propreitary thing come into picture! FRESHLY Install propreitary Linux from Novell like u said (read @Jguru's post) without net. So u see without even net,the cdrom,USB,floppy etc, in the Novel SUSE 10 that has 8 GB of propreitary softwares u can play any file format u can even think of! Windows come no where in the picture!!!

Neways who told u Linux needs Net connection for its existence?? Ofcors u can install dependencies etc withou net too! If u have net  the things only become simpler, and its a matter of one command to install things then unlike windows where u either download or install from cdrom and then put the serial key, restart,stop the statup entries etc and all de s***!

WHy dont u use modern Linux distros to experience that wide difference?? If u have a proper understanding, then u urself will find the difference! I'm no Linux fanboy, but definitely using Linux has enlightened me a lot and get past the windows frustration!




			
				blackpearl said:
			
		

> Let me tell you a story:
> 
> There were 2 friends, both of them grew up together and studied in the same school. After school one friend left for the city (lets call him Bill) while the other stayed behind in village (lets call him Linus)
> 
> ...


Oh man what a story! But can u please eloborate on the morale of the story and how every single line of it is connected here?? If cities have pickpockets, then villages has gangs that can genocide the people and commit all sorta crimes! Take pictures from UP,BIHAR etc and make no distinctions.

Next time please read all the succeeding posts from the last time from where u quoted my last post for u! It will help us in making the discussion interesting and prevent the points to be repeated!


----------



## Venom (Oct 8, 2006)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Is it so hard for you to install one AV and one firewall? You are prepared to run dozens of commands but lazy enough to make a few clicks. OK, u can browse the net without AV while I have to install AV before browsing, so what? I can ask you the same thing about mp3 and VCD. I can play mp3s right after installing Windows, can you do it in your linux box?
> Let us strip  our Broadband connection both from a newly installed windows box and linux box. Since there is no net, no need of firewall, AV and antispywares.  Now how many programs can you install and run in your PC without having to download dependencies from th net. How many s/w can you install from the Digit DVD without facing one dependency error?


Atleast, we dont pirate. Now onto your statements.

Yes IT IS DIFFICULT TO INSTALL AND MAINTAIN A FIREWALL AND AN ANTIVIRUS IF YOU HAVENT EXPERIENCED.

And yes I CAN RUN MP3s, DVDs, VIDEOs etcs out of box from linux. Bet you cant run DVDs lmao!

No net? No worries, you cant get any softwares either, installing it is a void issue.

Digit is a fool not to give dependencies along. And there are these guys who dont like anything new to come in thier way.

Most people who say they can run audio and music out of box from windows and laugh at linux users need to rephrase thier lines to "We can run mp3s and avis on our pirated copies of xp cause we are jerks muhahah"
__________


			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Hey man no offence, but thats the most absurd thing I heard! Now if u wanna strip the box of the net, then strip the box of the cdrom,floppy,USB too after freshly install Linux and windows. Now tell if u can even start using windows without  drivers,patches,updates,3rdparty protection etc! In such case u can still do programming on freshly installed Linux (i.e c++,java,perl,shell etc), office work(Open offie org),play games bundled with Linux.
> 
> Oh man what a story! But can u please eloborate on the morale of the story and how every single line of it is connected here?? If cities have pickpockets, then villages has gangs that can genocide the people and commit all sorta crimes! Take pictures from UP,BIHAR etc and make no distinctions.


----------



## mehulved (Oct 8, 2006)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Let me tell you a story:
> 
> There were 2 friends, both of them grew up together and studied in the same school. After school one friend left for the city (lets call him Bill) while the other stayed behind in village (lets call him Linus)
> 
> ...


See there's a big flaw in the story. You forgot that though the doors were open, there were many huge, strong guards guarding the house.
Not just linux but most Open Source OS's come with a pretty powerful firewall, IDS, rootkit checker, auditing tools and lots of security tools which make it difficult to penetrate. But, once in a while there will be a person with so great a knowledge to break into any OS, how well it is guarded. No doubt about that, good hackers have demonstrated how at ease they are breaking into any systems but it's a tedious job and one where you need indefinite patience.
And I am not fighting against you or anyone, just trying to make a point. Maybe I am being too direct then I am really sorry. But, I will not change my stance, I still believe that when it comes to security I will anyday trust an Open Source software cos it's code is available in the open and can be audited by biggest of experts around the world. Whereas you never know what a closed source software is doing behind your back.
Though there are sometimes I can sympatise with windows. Like in the case in EU when symantec opposed closing up of the kernel. How can a third party app be allowed kernel level access, that's just plain stupid. The dangers of kernel level access have been well demonstrated by some conceptual rootkits, which can cause havoc to the system. Thankfully they aren't in the wild yet. And rootkits is one big thing that has been facing *nix based OS'es for years and now it is becoming a huge threat to windows. Pretty difficult days ahead. 
One thing many windows users need to learn now, not to allow admin level access to the users connected to the net. This will cause a bit of ill ease but will enhance security by leaps and bounds.


----------



## mediator (Oct 8, 2006)

^^Ofcors How Can anyone trust closed source software, even the SYMANTEC was caught using rootkits and confessed !! 
*www.vnunet.com/vnunet/news/2148516/symantec-caught-rootkit
*blogs.zdnet.com/Spyware/?p=747&tag=nl.e589
*www.eweek.com/article2/0,1895,1910077,00.asp

I dunno how much privacy can be maintained in windows alone!


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 9, 2006)

look likes some people here need a brush up open source. so i found a nice presentaion for u guys. but as it was made in *O*pen *D*ocument format most of windows lovers will not be able to see. so i converted it into PPT for u.
open_source(not working for not)
try this *www.4shared.com/file/4421470/ce02533c/opensource_conveted_into_office.html

P.S: i am not the source for it. the name of author is written in the document itself
__________


			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> as
> 
> Tarey, leave it man, they won't understand, they won't understand why Windows rules, & Linux is still a geek OS, like I said in one of my previous threads, it's just the user interface, let the designers make it instead of coders & Linux will rule in the future. Linux users are geeks for sure, they like to brag that they use Linux, just to look elite which infect they are not, mediator said, "don't u want to know how things work", well....u find out, I don't care how it works I got better things to learn then coding & commands



who said all linux users are greek??
see me, i am not a greek but still able to run it just because we have plenty of free & quality support for it. for windows every time there was a snag in pc. i wasted 200rs to call a local man & repair it. now with linux i also get a chance to learn something new


----------



## blackpearl (Oct 9, 2006)

OK guys lets stop fighting. Everybody has said what was there to be said, so no more talks about mp3, firewall and AV. But what surprises me is the hatred you people show towards Windows. If you use Linux and are happy with it, then good for you. Be happy, but why abuse Windows? Some people can do without games and all the bells and whistles but not everybody. Some people are happy typing letters in OpenOffice and playing reversi and Mahjong, while some prefer to play Splinter Cell. Its just a matter of choice who uses what. Just because you use Linux doesn't make Windows bad. If Windows users have no problem in you using Linux why are the linux people hell bent into converting every Windows users to Linux?

It may surprise you to hear that I use Linux too along with Windows. Though right now I have none but I m going to install Suse 10.1 soon. Previously I had Suse 10, FC4, Ubuntu, Mandrake, Xandros .. you name it. Frankly I don't hate Linux, but it annoys me when people make some stupid remarks against Windows. I have WMP, VLC, Media Player Classic etc all together on my PC. I prefer to use VLC and hate some features of WMP. But that does not mean that I write pages and pages of stuff against WMP because some people still prefer WMP.

You will learn why most people don't like to use Linux when I tell you a small incident. This small incident happened when I installed Linux in one of my friends PC after convincing him to try Linux. "Its like windows", I told him. This is what happened:

After installation my friend said, "Lets play some songs"
"No you can't right now. You have to download some stuff"
"OK, then install my modem"
"Oops!! you have an internal modem right? That won't work"
"Why not"
"'Coz there are no drivers"
"Hmmm, ok lets see my drive"
"Just wait. I have to run some commands.... OK done"
"Do I have to do this every time I have to view the HD"
"No, I have added it to fstab"
"f-what??"
"Forget it"
"Lets run this game"
"Thats a windows game, it won't run in Linux"
"Thats bad. Give me some linux game then"
"Err.. there are none"
"What??? are you mad?"
"Oh, there are a few, but I m afraid you wil not like it"
"Hell!!! and you call 'its like windows'. Get it out of my computer"


So thats how it is. Unless I can answer to those questions my friend asked in affirmative, there is no way any person would want to use Linux.


----------



## mediator (Oct 9, 2006)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> OK guys lets stop fighting. Everybody has said what was there to be said, so no more talks about mp3, firewall and AV. But what surprises me is the hatred you people show towards Windows. If you use Linux and are happy with it, then good for you. Be happy, but why abuse Windows? Some people can do without games and all the bells and whistles but not everybody. Some people are happy typing letters in OpenOffice and playing reversi and Mahjong, while some prefer to play Splinter Cell. Its just a matter of choice who uses what. Just because you use Linux doesn't make Windows bad. If Windows users have no problem in you using Linux why are the linux people hell bent into converting every Windows users to Linux?


Thats a very nice way to end a debate in which u got nothing else to say! Why no more talks about mp3,firewall,AV?? Its u and other window fanboys who started talking about mp3s etc. ANd now when everybody enlightened u guys u wanna talk no more??
I suare, I dont have any hatred towards Windows. I already told windows is better than linux in gaming field! So I use windows sometimes to play games. All my family uses Windows too except me coz thats the OS they started with! They dont have time like me to learn better things. My bro is an extreme gamer. But sometimes he's also fed up with windows apps that crashes sometimes unexpectedly. So he has also started using linux. At first he used to say what's there in linux. But seeing me for 2+ yrs, he has changed his opinion!
No body is abusing windows, but do u think bringing comparisons between OSs bad ??
Windows users have no problem?? Dude I tell u one thing. I guess I was the first one to start with *nix in mah college. Everyday my friends used to ask me how to correct this and that windows problems though I had little knowledge of those problems I was glad I could help them. BUt then it was getting too much. And then I started saying why dont u use Linux?? I may sound a little mean here, but believe me almost half of my batch shifted to linux! On the chat whenever I asked "Which yahoo messenger u using buddy?", most of em replied GAIM! I was shocked! So u see if somebody who is not so good in maintaining windows and has no time to repair it everytime and spends 200 bucks weekly in calling & getting Windows repaired Via technician, advicing him/her to try *nix has got nothng wrong!

Neways no one converts win users to become linux users! Giving the frustrated win users a glimpse of linux is enough. Rest is upto the frustrated win users to use linux.



			
				blackpearl said:
			
		

> It may surprise you to hear that I use Linux too along with Windows. Though right now I have none but I m going to install Suse 10.1 soon. Previously I had Suse 10, FC4, Ubuntu, Mandrake, Xandros .. you name it. Frankly I don't hate Linux, but it annoys me when people make some stupid remarks against Windows. I have WMP, VLC, Media Player Classic etc all together on my PC. I prefer to use VLC and hate some features of WMP. But that does not mean that I write pages and pages of stuff against WMP because some people still prefer WMP.


Yeah I'm very very surprised to know that u use linux! Though u used linux u dont know about the MP3s,firewall,Xine,dependencies about which u talked so strangely and ignorantly?? I guess u intsalled so many distros just to see which ne looks good..didnt u?? I have been using Fedora for past 2+ yrs and very satisfied by it.....though there might be better distros than it!
Neways no one makes remarks for windows for no reason. Those remarks are the result of accumulated frustration in the minds of windows users who have witnessed and experienced the performance of Linux !!
For wmp and VLC, in a discussion concerning these, will u sit quiet?? If u dont wanna take part in the discussion "Windows Vs Linux" u can leave right away! First u come here to see and get enlightened about Linux and then feel inferior using windows. WHo asked u to peek into this thread?? This is the official thread recreated by a mod here specifically for this particular discussion! I hope that was ur last post then! If u wanna continue then make valid points instead of requesting not to insult an inferior OS!



			
				blackpearl said:
			
		

> You will learn why most people don't like to use Linux when I tell you a small incident. This small incident happened when I installed Linux in one of my friends PC after convincing him to try Linux. "Its like windows", I told him. This is what happened:
> 
> After installation my friend said, "Lets play some songs"
> "No you can't right now. You have to download some stuff"
> ...


Same old typical story and lack of patience by a person to learn something new and better! Even to become a guitarist,dancer, ultimate gamer u need to have patience. Dont u think so?? Ask ur friend if he was a born genius that started playing games and using/installing softwares and printing pages all by himself when he first started using windows when he was a kid! I'm sure u'll leave him with dry lips and throat after that!

Ok u told the story of free linux and that too old linux distros and not the propreitary one. If u had, all ur points in the story wud have been void!!

Neways lemme rephrase the story in favour of Linux now. This is will be interesting I promise!

After installation of fresh windows without any patches,drivers etc ur friend says "I wanna see DVD movie"

You : "No cant, u need 3rd party software for that or updates"!
Friend : "Why cant i do it right now"!
Friend : "ok lets connect PC to TV"
You : "Cant, u need drivers first"!
Friend : "What ? where are drivers??"
You : "Somewhere in cd wallet or in cupboard!"
Friend : "What de heck, ok lets play chess"!
You : "Cant need to download it from net"!
Friend : "OMG!"
You : "See this is a fresh Xp, and prone to viruses, specially blaster worm. If we connect to net or update, then there's a good chance we'll be affected by many viruses. So lets download AV first"!
Friend : "But if we download Av, wont we be affected by virus and all the infections still during download and updates?"
You : "Yeah ur right, hey I got a digit CD. Lets install a trialware antivirus temporarily"!
Friend : "Temporarily? Then it has to be updated,cracked, and PC retarted"
You : "Right";
Friend : "OMG! I'm doomed! How much of my precious time will u waste?"
You : "No probs buddy! Just a matter 1 hr or so, we can download using INTERNEL MODEM"!
Friend slaps u : "Get outta  here! ur frustrating me"!
You : "But this is just the starting man. U need to similarly install AV,firewall,updates,patches. This will take like a whole day using INTERNEL MODEM. Then u need to install Winamp,winzip,winrar and install Microsft office one by one alternately,crack them,install,restart PC and remove start up entries. This will take another whole day using INTERNEL MODEM. Then install C++,java.perl if u need them. Oh they are free, but will take 5-7 hrs to download them via INTERNEL MODEM".

You again : "When u installed everything and made windows complete, then u need to make restore points and tweak ur OS to make it perform optimally. All of this will take not less than 10 minutes! If u dont do it carefully and mess up the boot screen and sensitive areas, u may end up doing the whole excercise again!"

Friend,developed dark circles beneath his eyes : "You f***ing moron, good for nothing, get outta here right now or I'll kick ur a** so hard that u wont ever help anybody with windows! Just piss off!"

Your friend wastes 2-3 days in completely installing and making windows ready to use. He sits and messes somehow due to lack of knowledge and gets a BSOD! His blood boils, gets his AK-47 from the drawer and finds ur address from his jokebook!
Do I need to narrate what happened next??

Next I enter.
Me : "Whats up buddy? U seem to look quite agitated!"
Friend : "I'm searching the address of blackpearl"!
Me : "Why? I watch the monitor and understand what an ordeal the friend passed through and say chill man. U want freedom dont u??"!
Me : "See the best things in life are often free"!
Me : "Ok see I have 2 DVD's one for free linux and other proprietary one. If u install free linux, u'll need to spend some 1 hr or less on INTERNEL MODEM to install a few dependencies and xmms,xine, and win32codecs! If u want propreitary one u need to pay but less than Xp. But u'll have no problesm once installed"!

Friend : "Just one hour on free linux? That moron made me sit almost 3 days now to install windows completely. 1 hr is nothing in front of that. lets proceed"!

Me : "Install linux with everything in the CD's, Issue just one command and it installs everything in 1 hr"!
Friend : "What happened, did u install everything, am i ready to use it now?"
Me : "Ofcors! Try it"!
Friend : "OMG, but u didnt even use the CD's and 3rd party softwares to install them one by one, where are the cracks etc, and u didnt even restart?? Are u sure its done!"

Me : "U doubt me??"
friend..speechless and then : "But...duh...uh...has Av got installed,firewall,anti-spywares????"
Me : "Listen dood U can download viruses from net and play with them on linux. It has got much better firewall already installed now"!
Friend, enlightened now : "Ur GOd! Whats the name of thjis linux"

Me : "This is Fedora, u can try any other distro too. All got competition and keep getting better in their competition!"

Friend, now instead of developing dark circles using windows, shows his sparkling/lighted eyes after experiencing every new Linux distro. Instead of wasting his 2-3 days on Windows installation, he tries 5-6 distros in every 2 days to see every distro has got something new! Finally he achieves supreme enlightenment and sticks to one distro and enjoys freedom and finally thanks me that I saved him from wasting his time on PC maintainence on windows, installing,reformatting and reinstalling etc!

Liked the story??
So thats how it is. If u show them the right path correctly, the person will think more than twice for it and definitely will give it a try and get enlightened! If u urself dunno correctly (like mp3,dependencies etc like u said) then how will u guide others??

Neways bye, c ya! If u wanna still discuss then stop making stories and begging others to stop making windows look Puny and yeah, please quote all my points from the very last posts like I said u before if u really wanna continue! Chill!


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 9, 2006)

[Ranting]Why do these topics keep on popping up again?[/Ranting]

By the way did the Linux and Windows warring sides hear of ReactOS. I think if they did they would stop fighting and start living in absolute harmony


----------



## mediator (Oct 9, 2006)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> The OSS community instead of discussing how evil Microsoft is, should dedicate more time on educating people how their product is better, people need to know.


thats what we r doing, educating people how linux is better ! I'm a windows user too, remember that


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 9, 2006)

Anyway education or propaganda:

IMHO in the great Linux vs. Windows war the winner is going to be ReactOS because its free and opensource (tho a non programmer user wont care abt that) like Linux 

and it runs all applications available for Windows which are many and deeply penetrated. 

And BTW just a knowledge improver to both sides:
Windows = Linux
BSOD = Linux Kernel Panic
Dll Hell  = Dependency Problems


PS: I will add more as I come across and do point out if I am mistaken and make wrong equalisations but the I am not a B.Tech (CSE)  and nor do I claim that ReactOS will be free of things like this.


----------



## blackpearl (Oct 9, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> Thats a very nice way to end a debate in which u got nothing else to say! Why no more talks about mp3,firewall,AV?? Its u and other window fanboys who started talking about mp3s etc. ANd now when everybody enlightened u guys u wanna talk no more??



You must be kidding me. I have nothing else to say? I can go on and on. I just don't want to because I have better things to do then argue with some linux fan. Whether you hate or love Windows has got nothing to do with me. I stepped in because  I thought that the participants were sane. Go ahead shoot Bill Gates.

I just wanted to bring and end to this nonsense and bring peace. But you keep dragging me in. Hopefully this will be my last post. Now don't say that I have chickened out.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Yeah I'm very very surprised to know that u use linux! Though u used linux u dont know about the MP3s,firewall,Xine,dependencies about which u talked so strangely and ignorantly?? I guess u intsalled so many distros just to see which ne looks good..didnt u??



What ignorance did I display when I talked about mp3 and firewall? All I said was mp3s don't play out of the box and we have a better control on a windows firewall than on a linux firewall. Hell!! I had to run some commands to see the firewall log file, and it was a mess to look at. 



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> For wmp and VLC, in a discussion concerning these, will u sit quiet??



That was an example buddy! I wish I could sit quiet.



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> *First u come here to see and get enlightened about Linux and then feel inferior using windows.* WHo asked u to peek into this thread?? This is the official thread recreated by a mod here specifically for this particular discussion! I hope that was ur last post then! If u wanna continue then make valid points instead of requesting not to insult an inferior OS!



Feel inferior?? THat was a joke wasn't it? You just want to fight, thats all. This isn't a discussion any more, particulaly after you stepped in. You are damn rude!! 



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Liked the story??
> So thats how it is. If u show them the right path correctly, the person will think more than twice for it and definitely will give it a try and get enlightened! If u urself dunno correctly (like mp3,dependencies etc like u said) then how will u guide others??



Your story amuses me!! If linux is so good and so user friendly, you do I need to guide them? Nobody needs any guide for using windows. And you missed out an important part in your story.

Friend: "I can't run X, the program Y don't work. I m not able to do P, Q, R, S and T. Can you guide me?"
You: "Sure. Let me pack my baggage. I m going to shift permanently to your place. You will need me as long as you run Linux."

One more thing: you hate installing 3rd party softwares, I love it. Thats the biggest thing I love about windows. I live in a sea of softwares, I love the freedom.

I m not going to continue this talk anymore, not because I have nothing else to say but because you are RUDE. I hate such people.


----------



## Vyasram (Oct 9, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> ^^Believe me I'm very slow at typing!
> 
> 
> Already replied to such point before! But even for windows I ccant play a simple mpeg file initially when its installed! To give u an example, I intsalled the codec pack Klite on windows and win32codec for Linux! Even they say windows support is more I cudnt play most of file formats on Media player! Whereas on Xine, I cud play all of em! The files that used to give opening error in media player and winamp latest, used to work perfectly on Xine!
> As for Linux, it has both GUI and commandline and gives u the utmost comfort to do whateva u want!



are u using a decade old version of windows ,the last tiem i checked windows ran mpegs and avis directly without a hitch right after installation



> Who told u command line is everything in Linux these days?? Why dont u try linux and tell urself??



i use bsnl broadband and i had to make codes to connect on ubuntu, something linux users call the best linux for noobs


> U wanna know about an app dev kit?? I tell u wont find just one! There are plenty. Well the programming menu of My FC5 contains more than 20 entries, 30 may be! As u already know Linux is open source, the code is ready for u to be modified whereas u dont have same thing for windows. Visual studio like applications are there that can add to Linux! So u see there is more functionality on Linux. U can customise it completely to suit u. If u know about shell scripts, thn u wont even ask about Visual Studio! Yes .net thing is also available for Linux.



as i said i'm a linux noob and wud appreciate if u name a few of them



> Nice QUestion! Now tell me if 2 students are studying, will they rise faster if they compete to one another or study differently i.e in different countries and different schools and completely unknown to each other??
> So u see its the competetion that is the key to the growth and development of a particular area. Wud u enjoy so much if there was only one MNC(Multi NAtional Company)???? But if u have many, then there's competition to give customers the best! The same is the case in Linux. Many distro are there, competetion is there to give users the best. And that competetion is far much above than competition between linux and windows! And thats the cause of so much dvelopment on GUI thing in Linux in past 2-3 yrs alone! The community has grown far much stronger, popularity is rising as a result the number of apps is also rising much much faster than ver before!
> 
> For the hardware support I will agree to some extent that Linux is one step behind than windows!



well that's what letting them down, hardware compatibility, and unless chip developers dont release their source codes, there is no way that there is gonna be hardware compatibility with so many distros out there



> BSODs in Linux?? No offence but thats what I called a Joke! I guess u really never ever really tried Linux did u?? The term BSOD is unexistent in Linux dictionary! In the *nix family there's not Linux alone! Nasa might may be or might not be using Linux, I dunno! But they must be definitely using embedded *nix like BSD etc!
> As for better GUI why dont u read posts before?? Pick up any modern Linux distro and then find the difference between GUI of LInux and windows and the stability factor too!
> Between I have many friends, who dont even like to use STyle Xp etc and all such softares, they just need stabilty and are fed up with te maintainence on windows and the BSODs,viruses,malwares,adwares,trojans,frequent updates,time wastage, amking images of OS etc!!





sorry  , i meant to say 

nasa cant use ""windows""(not linux    ) because of vulnerabilities and bsods. but the same isn't the case with users, the prefer to have better ui than stability as its just a home/office pc. 


btw, i wud like to remind that most things in windows come under gui or regedit, but for even connecting to the internet i had to use codes in ubuntu




			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> who said all linux users are greek??
> see me, i am not a greek but still able to run it just because we have plenty of free & quality support for it. for windows every time there was a snag in pc. i wasted 200rs to call a local man & repair it. now with linux i also get a chance to learn something new




abt the service thing, itz just that u use linux more than u use windows. the last time i had to call a service guy for a problem in windows was 4 years ago, (i was learning windows back then)




and one thing which i almost forgot, gaming. why do companies mostly go for directx instead of opengl? linux seriously needs to have something here if it wants to beat windows


----------



## mehulved (Oct 9, 2006)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> [Ranting]Why do these topics keep on popping up again?[/Ranting]
> 
> By the way did the Linux and Windows warring sides hear of ReactOS. I think if they did they would stop fighting and start living in absolute harmony


Is it going anywhere but?
There is nothing at all in ReactOS that bridges Linux with windows. ReactOS is actually an OS which is supposed to be binary compatible with Windows. But, the difference is it is open source. It has no relation whatsoever with Linux. I have used the OS but frankly it's got long way to go yet. That the problem with GUI based OS'es once you are stuck you are stuck and in my case I was stuck with my mouse not working, there's nothing I could do further other than open the start menu and navigate through it. And is it still under development? If I remember right it was stopped in Alpha stage.


----------



## mediator (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh man looks like ur getting emotional!



			
				blackpearl said:
			
		

> You must be kidding me. I have nothing else to say? I can go on and on. I just don't want to because I have better things to do then argue with some linux fan. Whether you hate or love Windows has got nothing to do with me. I stepped in because I thought that the participants were sane. Go ahead shoot Bill Gates.
> 
> I just wanted to bring and end to this nonsense and bring peace. But you keep dragging me in. Hopefully this will be my last post. Now don't say that I have chickened out.


 Ok ok no more dragging u buddy! From mah last lines, it seems u read my debates quite a lot! ......Neways I wont say u r chickening out, but I like that ur quitting in an elegant manner ! But still u gotta lot of misconceptions about Linux dear!



			
				blackpearl said:
			
		

> What ignorance did I display when I talked about mp3 and firewall? All I said was mp3s don't play out of the box and we have a better control on a windows firewall than on a linux firewall. Hell!! I had to run some commands to see the firewall log file, and it was a mess to look at.


Who told u mp3's dont play outta box?? In some free distros they do and in some dont. And in propreitary ones satisfaction is guaranteed! About the linux firewall I guess its ur fanboyism again, thats preventing u from seeing the light! I too have windows buddy and I know what I'm talkin about! Neways a single command is much better than several clicks to see a log file in windows! Besides, I told u Linux has GUI too, so u can see the firewall log just like windows too via several clicks!



			
				blackpearl said:
			
		

> That was an example buddy! I wish I could sit quiet.


Hmmmmm! But debates aren't meant to sit quietly! Neways peace out!



			
				blackpearl said:
			
		

> Feel inferior?? THat was a joke wasn't it? You just want to fight, thats all. This isn't a discussion any more, particulaly after you stepped in. You are damn rude!!


Oops! Sorry man If I were rude anywhere! But bro, its ok! If u can survive with Xp years n years, then its good for u! But most people can't! All r not so good maintainers like us! But u cant ignore the fact,  that how much maintainence,updates => time wastage is done in windows as I already elaborated! Pick up any modern distro with 3-5 CDs and I'll bet u wont utter a word like u said during the posts!



			
				blackpearl said:
			
		

> Your story amuses me!! If linux is so good and so user friendly, you do I need to guide them? Nobody needs any guide for using windows. And you missed out an important part in your story.


Well my story was meant to amuse u! But its much much better than ur story! For guidance factor, I guess Its windows users who need much more guidance. A BSOD,a virus problem,boot problem etc..endless list, in such cases either u check the net endlessly to solve the issues or call the technician! He'll charge 200 bucks or most will say that ur hardware's corrupt better get a new hardware or they simpley reformat and reinstall windows! I know most technicians are dumb, but this counts in the windows guidance factor!
For linux, if some problem ever arises, u have whole community support now, solve the problem and it wont bug u again ever! BUt in windows if a problem occurs u cant be sure if it wont bug u again!



			
				blackpearl said:
			
		

> Friend: "I can't run X, the program Y don't work. I m not able to do P, Q, R, S and T. Can you guide me?"
> You: "Sure. Let me pack my baggage. I m going to shift permanently to your place. You will need me as long as you run Linux."


Thats why I called u ignorant! Its not a personal comment neither a rude remark! WHat u said is the scenario that existed some 3-4 yrs ago or so! If u work openmindedly in linux world without ur windows fanboyism, I bet u'll change ur opinion urself!



			
				blackpearl said:
			
		

> One more thing: you hate installing 3rd party softwares, I love it. Thats the biggest thing I love about windows. I live in a sea of softwares, I love the freedom.
> 
> I m not going to continue this talk anymore, not because I have nothing else to say but because you are RUDE. I hate such people.


When did I say I hate 3rd party softwares?? all I said that for complete windows u have to install 20% that is the OS itself and the rest 80% are 3rd party softwares that u have to install one by one by downloading or from CD, crack them, restart every time and remove start up entries! Do u like such things?? Neways do u think linux is devoid of that sea that u mentioned?? I tell when u install free linux completely, u install OS i.e 90% and rest 10 % (xmms,xine and their dependencies) from the net or CD's in one go, by a simple command! If u install propreitary linux u install complete linux in one go, i,e 100% in one go and u'll find much much bigger sea of softwares in that!

Sorry man, I dont mean to be rude! Dont hate me! But its a fact that whever in debates I post facts, people quit up debating wimme. They either chicken out making personal remarks against me or report my posts! If u see any of my debates, I myself ask the opponent to quote and reply to my posts freely wherever they find it absurd or think I'm talking nonsense. Well 99.99% dont quoteand reply then. And how will they when I just post the facts itself?? So u see they either term it as hilarious or start making personal comments! I dont mind either of them.

Neways Just one thing I ask u. Have a glimpse of latest Linux distros (3-5 cd pack) nothing else, before telling that friends story or whateva to anyone else! It will be better for u too, if not to change ur opinion then atleast to remove ur ignorance! Peace out! Friends 


Now @vyasram



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> are u using a decade old version of windows ,the last tiem i checked windows ran mpegs and avis directly without a hitch right after installation


Are u sure?? What do u mean by last time?? DOes the windows installation changes every time that it introduces new features automatically in the CD?? Well there are many file types as u know and fresh/default WMP cudnt play almost 90% of em! It was only after the installation of SP2 and klite codec pack or whateva (forgot the name)!



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> i use bsnl broadband and i had to make codes to connect on ubuntu, something linux users call the best linux for noobs


What codes? tar files? See man, the code compiled on ur machine gives u the best performance.Dont u agree? All will! Neways if dont like to complie code than there are rpms and deb files, just like setup files of windows! Use them instead! Anything's wrong with em??



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> as i said i'm a linux noob and wud appreciate if u name a few of them


Oh I see ur a Linux noobie then! Welcome to open sourcE! Neways to get the list of IDE's etc, refer to @Jguru's post previously! U'll find enough there. For ubuntu I can't guide u, but for Fc5, be my guest!



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> well that's what letting them down, hardware compatibility, and unless chip developers dont release their source codes, there is no way that there is gonna be hardware compatibility with so many distros out there


Ah, tell me how often u change ur hardware?? If u buy the latest hardware, then in most cases the incompatabilty is still there in windows too fro latest hardware! Only after some updates of the drivers in most cases resolves ur problems! 
Neways most linux users dont need latest machines to run linux! I single linux distro can last more than 6 yrs fulfilling all ur needs without ever giving u complaints!
As for chip developers, they are now starting to release the codes! See the face of linux world and how much it has changed in 2-3 yrs alone! U can urself see, some few yrs ago most people didnt know whata linux is! But now even a BBA guy and a 5th standard student knows what linux is! Popularity of linux has risen many folds! From being known as server OS to being recognised as desktop OS, the popularity is spreading like a cancer cell! at this rate, it wont be far when 99% chip developers will contribute to linux!



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> nasa cant use ""windows""(not linux ) because of vulnerabilities and bsods. but the same isn't the case with users, the prefer to have better ui than stability as its just a home/office pc.
> 
> 
> btw, i wud like to remind that most things in windows come under gui or regedit, but for even connecting to the internet i had to use codes in ubuntu


Oh man, how many times I have to say that! Pick up any modern day distro and then tell the difference between the UI of windows and Linux! AS for ease I prefer Linux, believe me! Ease is not defined by clicks alone, it is also determined by updating frequency,reformats,solving BSODs and infections & maintainence factor etc etc!



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> abt the service thing, itz just that u use linux more than u use windows. the last time i had to call a service guy for a problem in windows was 4 years ago, (i was learning windows back then)


Service thing isnt determined by technician alone dude! Its also determined by how much time u waste on updating ,reformating,solving BSODs and infections & maintainence & all the pain u urself put in!
If u clean ur PC urself, cant u call it servicing ur pc urself??



			
				vyasram said:
			
		

> and one thing which i almost forgot, gaming. why do companies mostly go for directx instead of opengl? linux seriously needs to have something here if it wants to beat windows


I agree windows is better than Linux in gaming area!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 10, 2006)

well I was not having any problems with XP SP2 but recently shifted to Linux coz its free/open source , lot more light , flexible and I decided to say no to piracy.
Also , in linux I dont need to update my AV, Antispywares and all other security softwares every time I connect to Net.
So I say , use  whatever U feel like. But definitely open source is  the future .


ReactOS  has to be developed a lot(a real lot) so that it can be used effectively.


----------



## mediator (Oct 10, 2006)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Windows = Linux
> Dll Hell = Dependency Problems


Dude pallleeease, "Chit Chat" is better to post jokes like this!



			
				kumarmohit said:
			
		

> BSOD = Linux Kernel Panic


Are u kidding me?? Do I even need to talk on this?? Error handling is an integral part of any OS! If u wanna get enlightened on this, I'm ready!


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 10, 2006)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> i use bsnl broadband and i had to make codes to connect on ubuntu, something linux users call the best linux for noobs



well it depends on ur distro u use. for example fedora core 5 has a script "adsnl-setup" in which u just need to enter ur user-id & pass only.
__________
for all windows users

*
how many days ur windows install last??*



ans:most of u reinstall it every month??
am i right??


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 10, 2006)

i was out of this thread, but gary4gar...but u are just acting insane

Like i said previously, if u know how to work on an OS, u can manage it easily, so...i have no problem giving u the award of Windows XP n00b

& for the installation time, my previous windows installation lasted for 10 months, from octobar 2005 to july 2006, i had to reinstall in July just because my old hard disk died


----------



## mediator (Oct 10, 2006)

@gxsaurav.........Thats cheating why aren't u quoting me?? @gary is talking about *most* users and I guess u dont come in that most users group. If u were outta this thread doesnt gives u the right to talk clean again and start afresh!
Neways why r u repeating points for @gary, I already made plethora of points here. Do u have any problem in replying to them?? Show some GUTS man! Or may be u cant reply to my points with valid statements!
Its a typical human nature that when he has nothing else to say, then he starts repeating points or term the valid points as hilarious (making others laugh on him) or starts talking absurd!

I dunno why most of windows fanboys here compare windows to linux that used to exist some 4 yrs ago! SHud I compare todays linux to win98 then??


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 10, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> i was out of this thread, but gary4gar...but u are just acting insane



pls avoid such comments
also i am shocked to see much a harsh comment from u



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Like i said previously, if u know how to work on an OS, u can manage it easily, so...i have no problem giving u the award of Windows XP n00b


if one can manage windows so well then the n00bs can mange linux also!




			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> for the installation time, my previous windows installation lasted for 10 months, from octobar 2005 to july 2006, i had to reinstall in July just because my old hard disk died



i used to format my pc every 1-2 months.
because windows slows up after some time for the reason i don't know
the excissive formatting & reinstalltion was that my hdd was dead like urs and then i dicided to give linux a try. i know linux need a lot of work.
i am not try u say the linux is a best os but certainly its not soo greeky & inferior to windows


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 10, 2006)

> i used to format my pc every 1-2 months.
> because windows slows up after some time for the reason i don't know
> the excissive formatting & reinstalltion was that my hdd was dead like urs and then i dicided to give linux a try. i know linux need a lot of work.


 
Wonder what makes u think that, have u ever tried cleaning your system of temporary files, invalid registry keys & defragment it, my Windows system is still as fast as it was on day 1

& why r u assuming that my HD died due to excessive formatting, formatting doesn't kills HD,who told u this anyway? Everyone here already know, how less i install Windows, & if u say HD died due to formatting & installing Windows I will just laugh at U, cos u r saying in a manner that Linux & Mac HDs don't die

Mediator

No man, i really don't have guts & time to fight here, sorry....u continue on your own. This is not the first time i m taking part in such discussions...& the previous ones gave no conclusion. thats why i just say one thing 
now

"Use whatever u want, mere ko kya....just don't say your product is best, cos it is not without it's flaws"


----------



## mediator (Oct 10, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> pls avoid such comments
> also i am shocked to see much a harsh comment from u


Dont be shocked. If he can term facts and serious valid statements as hilarious, then u shudn't expect anything sane from him!



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> i used to format my pc every 1-2 months.
> because windows slows up after some time for the reason i don't know
> the excissive formatting & reinstalltion was that my hdd was dead like urs and then i dicided to give linux a try. i know linux need a lot of work.
> i am not try u say the linux is a best os but certainly its not soo greeky & inferior to windows


It slows down because of fragmentation. But I guess @gxsaurav's fanboyism doesnt allow him to accept the facts! 
Hey @gxsaurav do u have  fragmentation thing for linux eh??



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Wonder what makes u think that, have u ever tried cleaning your system of temporary files, invalid registry keys & defragment it, my Windows system is still as fast as it was on day 1


Now ur confessing I guess, about how much time u waste on such activities!




			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> No man, i really don't have guts & time to fight here, sorry....u continue on your own. This is not the first time i m taking part in such discussions...& the previous ones gave no conclusion. thats why i just say one thing
> now


Hawww! U quit from previous ones coz they aint give a conclusion?? How absurd! I guess u can't cope up here coz its giving clear conclusions then!  



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> "Use whatever u want, mere ko kya....just don't say your product is best, cos it is not without it's flaws"


Who's saying best? I just say Linux is much better! Neways yeah every OS has some flaws, but windows only has flaws! I expect VISTA to be much better.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 10, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Wonder what makes u think that, have u ever tried cleaning your system of temporary files, invalid registry keys & defragment it, my Windows system is still as fast as it was on day 1


i clean the xp with ccleanner+tune up registry cleaner. also always had full updates via autoaptcher every month. had an Avast AV with latest updates.
that time i had a _panga_ in my pc. i just kept installing new softwares for evalution. if it was a freeware then to its ok else i waste my time searching for there craks/keygens/serials. one more problem was that with huge amount of shareware soft i tried. all of them left some registry entries in the registry.
so every time i ran a rigistry cleaner it did not remove the registry keys my shareware apps. i did defragment it @once in 2 months as i have only 256 ram and process usally took 2-3hrs


			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> if u say HD died due to formatting & installing Windows I will just laugh at U, cos u r saying in a manner that Linux & Mac HDs don't die


i did'nt said that
i was tring to say in linux i dont have to format again & again as i did in windows. also my hardware vendor told me that a hdd can be full formatted(when we make a new mbr) around 6-7 times. if u can prove me wrong. i will me glad to update my knowledge

 also, i don't like heated discussions so pls post politely
dont mind mediater he is little agresive in putting his points


regards,
gary


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 10, 2006)

OMG there the Linux 'Enthusiasts' go again .. it seems that they think the concept Linux superior than concept of FOSS What else could be the reason of saying that ReactOS has nothing to do with Linux when both are FOSS and the rest of the similarities will include the upcomin ext2 support and man i am not a reactos dev stil i kno lot more is coming to satisfy that reactos is going to be as good and IMO better than Linux

Come on Linux enthusiasts - you must always consider one thing Linux is not what it is because its Linux its that because its FOSS.
__________


			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> for the installation time, my previous windows installation lasted for 10 months, from octobar 2005 to july 2006, i had to reinstall in July just because my old hard disk died



Mine lasted 7 months and even than It did not die I killed it so that I could  Persuade my parents that my my HDD has a corrupted boot sector meaning that I can use the HDD but not start comp from it.

Actually the 40GB was packed and I needed a new HDD to download more music


----------



## mediator (Oct 10, 2006)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> stil i kno lot more is coming to satisfy that reactos is going to be as good and IMO better than Linux


When the time comes, we'll see about that! Talk about present. Why r u trying to promote it ?



			
				kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Come on Linux enthusiasts - you must always consider one thing Linux is not what it is because its Linux its that because its FOSS.


Whatever it is, but it gives u extreme freedom and negligible pain as compared to windows as discussed previously!


----------



## drsethi (Oct 11, 2006)

A wish of a Windows Extremist
(Found in a Microsoft forum)
When Vista hits the streets Linux on the desktop will become a
has-been. The truth is that Linux has had 15 years of Microsoft's
blunders to gain the confidence of enough destkop users to make some
kind of impact on the desktop and it has failed to do so.

Microsoft Vista is generating excitement amongst the Windows users,
which account for approximately 95 percent of the desktop users.
PC Magazine, PCWorld and all the other main stream magazines devoted to
PC computing are filled with articles concerning Vista.

*www.pcworld.com/
*www.pcmag.com/


The excitement is building and when Vista hits the streets, it will be
the final nail in the Linux coffin because if Linux hasn't managed to
gain any appreciable market share over Windows in the last 15 years and
especially in the last 4 years or so since Microsoft has released a new
version of Windows, Linux will never do it.

Linux is free and that's about the best that can be said for Linux.
So how is it that a free operating system that has a lot of application
programs included isn't generating excitement?
Free usually means a great interest, except when it pertains to Linux.
Why are people willing to fork over $200 for XP or Vista when Linux is
free?

The obvious answer is that Linux sucks.
Think about it.
People are just not interested in Linux.
Then think about Linux going down the proverbial drain just like OS/2
and BEOS have done.

Long live DOS!
Long live Linux!
Hurrah!

In a couple of months, Linux will become irrelevant.


----------



## Vyasram (Oct 11, 2006)

i dont know what kind of guy with an iq less than homer wrote that.

vista will actually strengthen linux if microsoft sell its versions at the price of entry level PCs, and it barely runs on 30% of PCs in the world. and with the kind of antipiracy techniques they are gonna use for both their own software and for music and videos in their OS, vista would definitely be a flop. (unless crackers help microsoft  d) . most of the win xp users will stick with it and some may shift to linux and very few will buy vista. 

vista will be something like a 7950 GTX graphics card.

i am a windows xp user and i will keep using it and will not buy vista. and yes i may shift to linux if it satisfies my needs


----------



## mediator (Oct 11, 2006)

Sorry @drsethi, But I cant believe u still say that after such a long discussions! Its been just 3-4 yrs that Linux users have tripled or more than that! As I already said, when programmers,geeks etc dont need hifi systems, they can even do their work on P1 on Linux.  And many wont be stupid enough to upgrade their perfect working systems just for VISTA. Software can be pirated but still hardware can't ! Duplicate parts is different thing. But still they will sell u duplicate parts of hardwares only marginally lower than original and that will cause long term problems! And VISTA needs whole lotta supreme configurations! I'm not ready to shell that much out just for VISTA and I bet most wont either.
As when VISTA will hit the streets or whateva, the only thing I can imagine is BSoDs and crashes initially. Then MS will again release the spare parts(updates,patches) etc for 1-2 yrs and then only it will get stable and little secure. So u see if the users will have some  excitement, then that will be washed away by dissapointments i.e crashes etc!

U went to MS forums? Why dont u go to some Linux forums then?? I bet that will change ur opinions by a some great leaps. Yea Linux is free, thats why its source code can be trusted, unlike MS and symantec which has been discussed in detail above if u read them!

Even the supreme windows fanboys dont say that Linux sucks. But I guess u made ur judgement without experiencing the world of Linux. Or may be u have some old Linux distros still. Just take a look a modern Linux distros and propreitary Linux distros. I guess u'll be shocked then. If u want Windows specifically for gaming and keep changing ur hardware everymonth for that, then I think X-BOX etc are much better options than that! What say?

As for linux excitement, thats just the beginning now. Most people are getting to know Linux much better as compared to past. Read the whole debate from the start, I guarantee that will generate atleast a little interest in u for Linux.

As for Coffin, I'll say the Linux was in coffin until now. The nails have been removed 2-3 yrs before. The beast is being reincarnated with new face, new strength and new support never seen before like phoenix which rises from ashes. Its gaining strength,looks,support,users,environments,ease etc much faster than ever. Something the world has never seen before!

So please read the whole debate instead repeating points.


----------



## drsethi (Oct 12, 2006)

These are not my personal views. But a site very popular in Digit forums *merawindows.com/ is displaying this thread on its front page. I just went to this site to get vista DVD.


----------



## JGuru (Oct 12, 2006)

@Dr Sethi, Everyone knows that the guys who use Windows claim that it's the best!!!
 I know very well that it's not the case!! Everyone thought that it was your view!!
Anyway thanks for clearing the doubt.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 16, 2006)

I have already said it previously on many such debates on this forum. better read those, isn't these the conclusion...prove me wrong on these points plz.....

Windows

Works everywhere, any hardware
Works all the time, u have a lot of hardware & software supported
Dirt cheap, PC hardware is available anywhere

Cons

User friendly, so less secure, admin right everywhere. Good things it's going to change
Maximum market share, due to which primary target of virus etc
The old saying: Intel inside, idiot outside, just use common sense
Not much in included out of the box, if they provide, they get sued

Linux

Installs everywhere, on any X86/PPC system

100000 of distributions to choose from, a lot of things are already bundled, such as IM client, browser, it's free, so anyone can download & use

Cons

Lack of hardware driver support, due to lack of standard. One driver doesn't work with other distributions, Driver manufacture cannot open source their drivers, it's their own innovation & invention on which they have spend a lot of money. They can't give the source code just like that

Lack of features in the bundled application & still the other companies get blamed for it, for not going open source, oh comon, u said u are a coder & programmer, well, can u give your own thinking & invented source code for free without some money. How will u feel when u charge for your own application, make it open source, & see someone else copying it & selling for more money with a few cosmetic change, saying it's his

Software are far behind in functionality, IM clients don't support features like voice chat & webcam
Media players do not come with a codec, cos it's not open source, well, isn't FFDshow or the core of FFDshow an open source project? Why can't they bundle it


----------



## mediator (Oct 16, 2006)

Hehehehehehe   , @gxsaurav ur really one ignorant,frustrated fanboy I have ever seen! All ur points here radiate ur ignorance and u radiate them so well, that I really can't stop laughing. Half of ur points have been proven wrong by meh in previous posts. I see u STill haven't shed ur bad habit of repeating and getting urself embarrased eh??

U just like to make absurd posts eh, and no replies?? Are u talking to urself and feeling high in ur ignorance?? Neways I wont play with u unless u reply to mah previous posts. If u do that, then I'll promise here to quote every single line of ur above post and make u look even more miserable.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 16, 2006)

u r right, i don't read long posts.....can u plz point to what u r saying....i m not gonna dig, u do it yourself

& by the way, i still m waiting for u to prove those exect points wrong. M I wrong if i say, that FFDShow is open source, yet it is not included in linux, tell me why plz? Even VLC player is open source, why is it not included with distros, when it can play almost any file by itself, as it comes with open source codecs. Why do we have to install it via internet

M I wrong, when i say Linux lacks hardware support, & one driver doesn't work with other. Why do i have to re-compile the kernal when installing graphics driver (an example)

like i said, enough of this nonsence. U wanna use Linux, fine, don't spread lies about Windows plz, unless u know about them, victim yeah right, u r also victim to Lack of features, lack of hardware support, lack of codecs & decoders etc, but no it's not the fault of linux

like one user said previously, Linux is & will always be a Geek OS, normal users won't use it, cos they don't wanna read half of google just to find a driver, hell, i used ubuntu, it doesn't even connects to Dial up by itself. 

kafi kabil ho tum meditator, just cos u use linux, u feel u r elite, & better then the rest cos u know linux while other don't wanna learn an OS, they wanna use it


----------



## mediator (Oct 16, 2006)

, oh guess u forgot about @Jguru's post then! That wud be the final answer to all ur myths and extreme windows fanboyism. 



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> u r right, i don't read long posts.....can u plz point to what u r saying....i m not gonna dig, u do it yourself


Now u making excuses to hide ur face?? So sweet !

And I lied?? Thats a new one! I'm telling again n again n again to quote meh wherever I posted absurd or lied! Can u please do that before making comments like that?? (Remember, Every comment need a proof.)
*I BET U WONT HAVE THE GUTS TO DO THAT!   I CHALLENGE U TO QUOTE EVERY SINGLE LINE OF MINE FROM ALL MAH POSTS AND REPLY TO THEM, IF U REALLY THINK WINDOWS IS THAT GOOD. IF U CAN'T THEN THATS SELF EXPLANATORY  AS TO HOW GOOD WINDOWS IS!!*

U need a glass of lime water dude!


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 16, 2006)

i have to say,....u can very well be a lawer, u are not pointing me wrong at all....just telling me to fight, when i don't

i already said, use whatever u like, don't spread lies, u tell me, was i wrong when i pointed out the weakness of linux. Everything has flaws, but u r saying it like only Windows has flaws



> And I lied?? Thats a new one! I'm telling again n again n again to quote meh wherever I posted absurd or lied! Can u please do that before making comments like that?? (Remember, Every comment need a proof.)
> *I BET U WONT HAVE THE GUTS TO DO THAT! I CHALLENGE U TO QUOTE EVERY SINGLE LINE OF MINE FROM ALL MAH POSTS AND REPLY TO THEM, IF U REALLY THINK WINDOWS IS THAT GOOD. IF U CAN'T THEN THATS SELF EXPLANATORY AS TO HOW GOOD WINDOWS IS!!*


 
true, very true, i don't have guts to stay awake whole night, read long posts,  & and argue on point, that will do no good for me, while insted studying books or working in some workstations apps will help me, cos i know how to use Windows, which u have proved that u don't.

This shows my guts to u man, i don't have guts to argue like this, i don't wanna argue, i m chinking out, yeah....whats the point of arguing, will i or u become moderator of this forum if one wins over the other, or will we get Rs 10k as reward. U wanna use linux, fine use it....why saying lies about Windows thats it's insecure, which it is it not if u know how to use it. Even i can say Linux is not user friendly, cos i don't know the commands in it

bye


----------



## mediator (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey dude, why dont u reply to mah posts instead of posting personal remarks like lieing and expressing ur frustration, radiating ignorance in full glory and irrelevant things as above?? 



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> why saying lies about Windows thats it's insecure, which it is it not if u know how to use it. Even i can say Linux is not user friendly, cos i don't know the commands in it


Already discussed that before in FULL LENGTH. Dont repeat kid! Why make urself look even further miserable? Ur crossing the threshold of misery! 



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> i have to say,....u can very well be a lawer


Thanx! 



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> i already said, use whatever u like, don't spread lies, u tell me, was i wrong when i pointed out the weakness of linux. Everything has flaws, but u r saying it like only Windows has flaws


Prove ur statement that I'm lieing! Almost whole of ur previous 2 posts have been covered by me before in this thread. So quote them,reply to them and prove em if I'm wrong and then call me lier. Have some self-esteem dude! Ur making urself look miserable,pathetic.
I thought so much about u when i congratulated u for MVP. And now look at u! Ur scaring away the people who thought much about u and instead generating pity in em for u!




			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> true, very true, i don't have guts to stay awake whole night, read long posts, & and argue on point


Nice Confession, but I guess thats more of an excuse to hide ur face!

*
I BET U DONT HAVE THE BALLS TO FIGHT PROPERLY NOW! I CHALLENGE U TO QUOTE EVERY SINGLE LINE OF MINE FROM ALL MAH POSTS AND REPLY TO THEM, IF U REALLY THINK WINDOWS IS THAT GOOD. IF U CAN'T THEN THATS SELF EXPLANATORY AS TO HOW GOOD WINDOWS IS!! I BET U DONT HAVE THE BALLS TO DO THAT!*



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> This shows my guts to u man, i don't have guts to argue like this, i don't wanna argue, i m chinking out,


How many times will u chicken out man??  Amusing!



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> out, yeah....whats the point of arguing, will i or u become moderator of this forum if one wins over the other, or will we get Rs 10k as reward.


Bro, Why did u enter this debate then? To get urself another award for being the best joker,ignorance and absurdness radiator and look miserable and get embarrased?? 


Aww, I guess u'll only repeat again in ur next post too. Though u've said u've chickened out, but I believe ur frustration/ignorance will atleast rage u to make some personal comments on me and post absurdly again. I can only expect u to make absurd post like above where u r confessing about ur guts again INSTEAD OF TALKING RELEVANTLY AND REPLYING PROPERLY TO ME!


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 16, 2006)

can u tell @gx how full formatting reduces life drives(or it does not)


----------



## Root2 (Oct 16, 2006)

I find linux more stable than windows.. but most users think dat linux is not user friendly ..

What u all have to say abt dat??


----------



## mehulved (Oct 16, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Works everywhere, any hardware


Correction. Only on x86 processors and I am not so sure, but CE runs on ARM. That's about it.


			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Installs everywhere, on any X86/PPC system


Well lot more than that. Just look at porting section of gentoo linux *forums.gentoo.org/index.php?c=12&sid=c44f306f277226ae9bb1d0442256ed12. There are more platforms than these.


			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Lack of features in the bundled application & still the other companies get blamed for it, for not going open source, oh comon, u said u are a coder & programmer, well, can u give your own thinking & invented source code for free without some money. How will u feel when u charge for your own application, make it open source, & see someone else copying it & selling for more money with a few cosmetic change, saying it's his


No one says it has got to be free. But, mostly people give it out free more as a trend then a rule. And there are many, that give out software for free but earn well on support. I disagree with those in Open Source arena who say that all software has got to be free of cost, even if the person is RMS himself.
Software are far behind in functionality, IM clients don't support features like voice chat & webcam


			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Media players do not come with a codec, cos it's not open source, well, isn't FFDshow or the core of FFDshow an open source project? Why can't they bundle it



Cos they get sued. They cannot have those proprietory codecs installed out of the box. lame is also open source but still Red Hat got into trouble bundling it because Fraunhofer Institute started suing them for it. It isn't only windows that has to face unnecessary law suites.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 16, 2006)

mehul, u r the only user in this forum whose comments regarding linux are worth reading, atleast u don't act fanboyish unlike....what do i say
__________
gary4gar, full formating does not reduces the life of a hardisk at all, it's just a myth


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 16, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> mehul, u r the only user in this forum whose comments regarding linux are worth reading, atleast u don't act fanboyish unlike....what do i say
> __________
> gary4gar, full formating does not reduces the life of a hardisk at all, it's just a myth


can u post reasons or something to support ur answer??


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 16, 2006)

he does not lust for Arguement, when i give a point he politely replies to it, unlike meditator, who lusts for arguement with no valid point.

Go back 4 pages, read what i already wrote there, give the user interface desigining job of linux to designers, insted of coders, & Linux can very well change

meditator, & others never replied to my point of why do i have to put commands everytime in linux for installing anything. Why m i given source code insted of some package to install gwget, why can't i simply double click on a package to install that application, insted of which i have to write commands in the terminal, this is user interface, where other operating systems such as Windows & Mac rox


----------



## mehulved (Oct 16, 2006)

@gx you can install rpm's and deb's,now, by just double clicking. But, not many people mention that, cos most users are used to old ways of installing, including me. And I am fond of it. Yeah, cos it feels more geeky.
BTW, gary is asking you to support the reason why hard disk life isn't affected by formatting many times.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 16, 2006)

Mehul, i don't know how u do it, but when i double clicked on a deb file for gwget, it gave me an option to "Open with...." now what m i supposed to open it with, where is this double clicking thing u are talking about.

Other was a tar.gz file, which had the source code, i m a user no a programer, can i simply have installation in a method something like Mac or Windows

By the way, gwget was not found when I searched in synaptic, so the easiest way to install applications it was not usefull enough

about the harddisk formatting, well, it's just a myth, i have formatted hard disks of many people many time, but nothing happened


----------



## mediator (Oct 16, 2006)

root2 said:
			
		

> I find linux more stable than windows.. but most users think dat linux is not user friendly ..
> 
> What u all have to say abt dat??


If ur asking, then frankly speaking pick up any modern day Linux distro and tell for urself! I find linux much more easier than windows today! HONEST!
And if ur telling, then what can i say, read the whole thread again from the very start!



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> he does not lust for Arguement, when i give a point he politely replies to it, unlike meditator, who lusts for arguement with no valid point.


Awww, @gxsaurav back again! See ur a perfect liar! First u say ur chickening out and then come again. Can't understand ur mentality man! 
Neways back to topic! I told u to quote/reply me to prove if I'm not giving out valid statements!

*In page 2,3,4 of this thread, u ain't given a single proper reply to me.*

If u read the whole thread, from the start I've been replying properly to everyone. 2-3 times u chickened out and came back, how come will u know what has happened? You make excuse u dont like to read long posts. Then I guess this is the right time to shed ur misery and start reading from the start, instead of repeating again n again!



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Go back 4 pages, read what i already wrote there, give the user interface desigining job of linux to designers, insted of coders, & Linux can very well change


Go 4 pages back and look properly with eyes wide open, I already replied to every possible single line of urs!



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> meditator, & others never replied to my point of why do i have to put commands everytime in linux for installing anything. Why m i given source code insted of some package to install gwget, why can't i simply double click on a package to install that application, insted of which i have to write commands in the terminal, this is user interface, where other operating systems such as Windows & Mac rox





			
				mediator said:
			
		

> Who told u mp3's dont play outta box?? In some free distros they do and in some dont. And in propreitary ones satisfaction is guaranteed! About the linux firewall I guess its ur fanboyism again, thats preventing u from seeing the light! I too have windows buddy and I know what I'm talkin about! Neways a single command is much better than several clicks to see a log file in windows! Besides, I told u Linux has GUI too, so u can see the firewall log just like windows too via several clicks!


REmembered this?? Post #66. Dude debate isn't meant to reply to only one person. I'm addressing every windows supporter who has misconceptions about linux!

Neways a single line is bugging u i see. So @gxsaurav Who says installation in linux needs commandline in today's time?? All can be done from GUI. And *yes u can simply double click on a package to install that application*. TAke a look urself. Neways I find installing from commandline much simpler and easier than using GUI. Its much faster and much simpler. 

*Now what will u say -> "Whoops sorry, I didnt know that" ??*

See mahn, after the 1st page of this thread, u've not replied to meh properly. U have given all sorts of statements -> absurd statements,ignorant statements,personal remarks,chickening out statements etc, I mean every possible thing instead of replying to valid points!

If ur new to Linux and learning it, then please say so! I'll switch from mah debate mode to helping mode! But u dont have to fight for something u dont know about. Dont get frustrated bro. I told before too, that I use windows too. I told already its better than linux ONLY in gaming area. IF ur proven wrong again n again, then u dont have to make personal remarks. Just say I'm a noob! Why r u making absurd statements that linux is not user friendly, is only for geeks, hasn't got much functionality, lacks hardware support etc! Even in windows the drivers dont come bundled with installation. U have to install em separately! Don't u? The sound driver,graphics etc! But in linux all possible drivers come bundled with distro. U can install from net too if ur not satisfied. Whats wrong?? ATleast its better than taking out separate cd's for each driver, put em one by one and then install them. I already told that sometimes even the drivers in the cd r inappropriate and u get correct functionality after updating ur drivers! 



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Mehul, i don't know how u do it, but when i double clicked on a deb file for gwget, it gave me an option to "Open with...." now what m i supposed to open it with, where is this double clicking thing u are talking about.


See this is ur problem! If u need help then OPEN SOURCE section awaits u. Why r u mistaking it with Linux error or flaw? And then ur fighting ignorantly/absurdly on it too! Tell me, does ever a person complaints how bad windows or linux is, when he first starts his computing from windows or linux?? How can he complaint and debate on it when he knows nothing about windows or linux or whateva he started with?? 



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Other was a tar.gz file, which had the source code, i m a user no a programer, can i simply have installation in a method something like Mac or Windows


Thats a big problem with migrating windows users! See bro, let linux be linux and windows be windows or else what difference will remain?? Installing tar files is geeky, but if u dont wanna associate the term geek with u, then u have deb,rpm files!



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> By the way, gwget was not found when I searched in synaptic, so the easiest way to install applications it was not usefull enough


I guess ur using ubuntu or some other debain distro! Can't say much on this. BUt if u wanna get help on fedora, then I'll be pleased!




			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> about the harddisk formatting, well, it's just a myth, i have formatted hard disks of many people many time, but nothing happened


Yea thats a myth!

Most of these posts I just made have been posted by me earlier too! If u wanna fight properly then please do reply to me properly. But it seems I can't ask much from u, coz ur a noob! So I urge u to quit this debate and forgod's sake stop fighting on something in which ur a noob. PLease change to open source section right away.
Neways I already told 5-6 times that I'm no Linux fanboy. I have windows too. I'm not making neone switch to windows or linux. But according to the title of this thread, I'm only comparing windows and Linux!


----------



## mehulved (Oct 16, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Mehul, i don't know how u do it, but when i double clicked on a deb file for gwget, it gave me an option to "Open with...." now what m i supposed to open it with, where is this double clicking thing u are talking about.


 It's called gdebi. gwget is there in synaptic but it's under some other name, sorry can't remember it right now.



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Other was a tar.gz file, which had the source code, i m a user no a programer, can i simply have installation in a method something like Mac or Windows


 That is why deb's and rpm's exist. Yeah installing them without net access is a bit of a difficult thing as of now, but there is work going on to simplify it. But, you can't change the whole process inside out for such a small thing, when it's the same process which has brought linux to that status it is today. It will just take away freedom from the authors from open source applications. It will be difficult to explain the whole thing to someone who isn't so familiar with how open source model works. Also, I should not speak too much on this topic since I don't contribute to writing any code for OSS, there are better qualified people for that here. So, I am not going into details of it.
Well it isn't that difficult to install from source. Just right click and extract the files from the archive. Then you just need to follow the README file. I don't think it's difficult at all even for a newbie.


----------



## subratabera (Oct 16, 2006)

Hello everyone,
Have you seen something like this in windows...
Just check it out...
*klik.atekon.de/
Hope this help Linux newbies...
Waiting for replies...

Subrata Bera.


----------



## mehulved (Oct 17, 2006)

@gxsaurav Here's a screenshot of gdebi *iup.in/img/guest/thumb/gdebi2.jpg


----------



## praka123 (Oct 18, 2006)

i am first seeing a person who somewhat understands Linux(watched his few threads!) and again sticking to propreitory Operating System-@gxsourav.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 19, 2006)

i think @gxsourav is  a fanboy in true sense


----------



## mehulved (Oct 21, 2006)

@gxsaurav I hope this *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=277038&postcount=11 can make you believe that we can certainly double click and install software in ubuntu using GDebi.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 21, 2006)

prakash kerala said:
			
		

> i am first seeing a person who somewhat understands Linux(watched his few threads!) and again sticking to propreitory Operating System-@gxsourav.


 
my work depends on Windows & cannot be done on Linux, thats why, besides it's easier for me to Work in Windows then hunt for stufff in linux

mehul

don't know where gdebi is, i tried installing apps the most common way as u & many online forums said, synaptic, still it did not find gwget, a lot of dependency


----------



## mehulved (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah I do understand that ur work really depends on windows and it's difficult to move. It's rather a matter of inertia. If linux gains a considerable market share, these apps will start coming to similar platforms. Till the time being, non-windows users have to do with thier OSS counterparts.
I don't really remember if it's there in the repos that are already activated. Maybe it's in other repos that are deactivated to make things less complicated. Maybe there's info on it in the wiki. I guess GDebi came after Dapper released so it wasn't there by default. Maybe it will be packed in Edgy, releasing this week. But, if GDebi is stable enough.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 21, 2006)

atleast in my fedora core 5 packages are installed on double click


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 31, 2007)

I never had stability issues with Windows, I run a hell of softwares, including intensive scientific and medical imaging applications, it runs fit and fine. Windows 98 used to crash the whole machine with a bug or freeze but Windows XP SP2 or MCE have matured a lot. There is no denying most companies find it easier to support Windows on laptops or common desktops 'than Linux which you have to wait hours for a helpful community member to reply and walk through. If you are a normal, average Joe, you're less likely to be frustrated with Windows and more likely to be with Linux.

I use OpenSuse for the change from years of Windows, for the speed, effects (without compromising on speed), battery life in my notebook, really good sound (with a lot of tweaking), good DVD playback (with even more tweaking). Linux still remains a 'geeky' or daring change' OS which needs a lot of work on it before it can be used by a normal home user. Its still the most secure, stable, light on resources OS, jazzy looks which is good for servers and workstations but normal users don't care if it can't play MP3, DVDs or games and a lot of jumping around is needed to get it to work, not to mention a fast internet connection. Its not only a matter of inertia tech_your_future, its a matter of quick get-my-job-done or a right pain in the....for simple tasks.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 2, 2007)

Another article on linux v/s mac - *www.esecurityplanet.com/article.php/11162_3662516_2


----------



## comrade (Mar 7, 2007)

after the messup with windows xp & vista...i moved on to windows 2003 sp2..being a server os i doubt whether all my apps runs on it or not..but pleasingly 90% of my apps run on it. Even for the one that do not run i had an alternative...i also notice my games to run smooth...without harddisk thrashing.
And now after 3 months of installation i can still feel as if a freshly installed os is running..startup is smoother(all my tray icons are lauunched at once)
anyone had better/worser experience with windows2003?please comment on it.


----------



## mediator (Mar 7, 2007)

Well I had windows Xp installed and running fine for about 1.5 years becoz of extreme maintainence. But then it started to deteriorate, so I did a reformat+reinstall. Now I have fedora 5 installed and running fine for the last 4-5 months without any maintainence. Anyways I had FC3 too then FC4 and then FC5. But everytime I did only an upgrade to the distro. So indirectly I have fedora installed and running fine for almost 3+ yrs now!


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 7, 2007)

So this thread is still alive 

Here is one article I found.
*wskills.blogspot.com/2006/12/biggest-linux-problem-it-makes-users.html

I've no intention of starting any war. I just liked it.
__________


			
				comrade said:
			
		

> after the messup with windows xp & vista...i moved on to windows 2003 sp2..being a server os i doubt whether all my apps runs on it or not..but pleasingly 90% of my apps run on it. Even for the one that do not run i had an alternative...i also notice my games to run smooth...without harddisk thrashing.
> And now after 3 months of installation i can still feel as if a freshly installed os is running..startup is smoother(all my tray icons are lauunched at once)
> anyone had better/worser experience with windows2003?please comment on it.



Hey, I've read somewhere that running Win 2003 is better than running Win XP.


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah seen this .... you OSS fanboys have no other better work or what ?
All you can do is complain, guys get a life. You blame microsoft bcoz u can and nothing else. Both linux and Windows have their own specialties  .... stop comparing them. 

I have heard this who asked u not to use linux.... not to learn it **** a  hundred times.  Well why dont u make ur own processor ? ..... if u sit and spend a lot of time u can even understand particle physics.....linux and windows are just software.

U find linux easy bcoz u adapted to it or were used to it form begining.....Same is applicable to windows too.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 4, 2008)

Jayanth.M.P said:


> Yeah seen this .... you OSS fanboys have no other better work or what ?
> All you can do is complain, guys get a life. You blame microsoft bcoz u can and nothing else. Both linux and Windows have their own specialties  .... stop comparing them.
> 
> I have heard this who asked u not to use linux.... not to learn it **** a  hundred times.  Well why dont u make ur own processor ? ..... if u sit and spend a lot of time u can even understand particle physics.....linux and windows are just software.
> ...




Hey, incase you didn't notice the date of the thread above your's, thanks for giving us all a good laugh, you are eligible to become the NOOB OF THE WEEK!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif

Dude, Get a life rather than asking members here to! You act like a true MP and we can't do much but laugh at your absolute ignorance. If you have no idea how to stfu or respect members here and try to act like a king, you're just going to end up disgracing yourself in front of all of us. So, go ask your momma to teach you some manner lessons intead of using stars ***** all over the place when you post!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Jan 4, 2008)

Shows ur attitude man...... I am a noob i accept that, but with that attitude u carry u are definitely a FOOL. This is not the first time i am seeing ur post ....just see ur post history and it speaks volumes about u.

Well coming to my mom..... this is what she had to say : "Arguing with a fool is the best way to prove u are one".

So i end this converstaion here. Have a nice day cyrus.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 4, 2008)

Jayanth.M.P said:


> Shows ur attitude man...... I am a noob i accept that, but with that attitude u carry u are definitely a FOOL. This is not the first time i am seeing ur post ....just see ur post history and it speaks volumes about u.
> 
> Well coming to my mom..... this is what she had to say : "Arguing with a fool is the best way to prove u are one".
> 
> So i end this converstaion here. Have a nice day cyrus.



I think the only best thing you do is dig up old threads and you ask the question.. don't you OSS guys have anything better to do? Maybe you should ask yourself "Don't you have anything better to do than digging up 1yr old threads and going through my post history at 2 in the night" and then telling me have a nice *day* at 2 in the night???

Sure.. have a nice day! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif

FYI, it's not my attitude, anybody digging up old threads are eligible to be Noob of the Week, and I'll certainly vote for you because you seem to be doing it at 2 in the morning! My votes are for you! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Jan 4, 2008)

> me have a nice *day* at 2 in the night???





> I'll certainly vote for you because you seem to be doing it at 2 in the morning!




Dude decide first.

"have a nice day"  -- look it up in dictonary. its a phrase and time irrelevant.

If u want it personally  -- Have a nice night ! 

Happy ?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 4, 2008)

Jayanth.M.P said:


> Dude decide first.
> 
> "have a nice day"  -- look it up in dictonary. its a phrase and time irrelevant.
> 
> ...



I'm still voting for you! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif

Gud night!


----------



## iMav (Jan 4, 2008)

guys why amongst urself when u have ur OSs to fight for


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 4, 2008)

Just reminding him to respect others and not act as a king and say that everyone else over here is stupid and he knows everything. The first lesson to surviving as a member in the forum is to respect other members whether one likes it or not.

And when one comes out of hiding and picks an year old thread and flames at every member calling them fools and asking whether they have nothing better to do when he himself is not doing any thing better by digging up old threads, it really starts to make your sking crawl by seeing trollers like him.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 4, 2008)

WHy did you bump a dead thread?


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 4, 2008)

> Yeah seen this .... you OSS fanboys have no other better work or what ?All you can do is complain, guys get a life. You blame microsoft bcoz u can and nothing else. Both linux and Windows have their own specialties .... stop comparing them.


And you come to whine to a forum using a thread older than my nephew. Go Cry a River somewhere else.   


> I have heard this who asked u not to use linux.... not to learn it **** a hundred times. Well why dont u make ur own processor ? ..... if u sit and spend a lot of time u can even understand particle physics.....linux and windows are just software.


For a person who seems to have more time at bumping age old threads you should definitely get back to your research work ...or in other words crawl back under the rock you crawled out of.


> U find linux easy bcoz u adapted to it or were used to it form begining.....Same is applicable to windows too.


It took you one year + to find this out?  


> Shows ur attitude man...... I am a noob i accept that, but with that attitude u carry u are definitely a FOOL.


You didn't have to accept we sort of figured that out.  


> This is not the first time i am seeing ur post ....just see ur post history and it speaks volumes about u.


If we were speaking about Post volumes and history then you are the last person who should be speaking Oh Wise "Join Date: 10-02-2007" with an Uber 17 post count dude. 


> Well coming to my mom..... this is what she had to say : "Arguing with a fool is the best way to prove u are one".


Momma joke's are kind of bad  I definitely don't support them. However your mother is definitely smart. We all feel like fools now ...... arguing with you that is. 
OK now that I'm done with ranting here goes. We don't care how you feel. Next time check the date of a thread before before you reply. There should be plenty of archived threads. Try bumping those too. I doubt they would come back anyway.  
Conclusion: Stop taking the short bus to school.


----------

